# Vorteil im Beruf durch WoW zocken?



## Arasouane (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi Com,

ja, i weiss, gabs schon. Aber immer gleich, ob mit den WoW-Raidleitern die nächste IMBA-Generation von Manager herngezüchtet werden *hust.

Ne, mir is was anderes aufgefallen. Mir gegenüber sitzt eine ex CS-Clan-Zocker der grad sein Diss schreibt und wenn der typ anfäng mit 4 Programmein gleichzeitig auszuwerten, dann zucken alle durch weil keiner mitkommt. Der alte is Brutal schnell. Der hat sicher noch immer min. 200 (^^) Mausanschläge pro minute.

Ich hab mir nen multi-desktop zugelegt, die ich auf ALT 1-5 gelegt hab und jedes Programm auf je einen Desktop dorthin verfrachtet hab.
Wenn mein chef mir zuschaut, kriegt er auch fast Augenkrebs.

Vorallem, wenn ich nicht-zockern zu schau, penn ich fast ein. Die arbeiten noch immer mit rechter maus taste (kopieren und einfügen) bzw. 100 offenen tasks auf einer Seite (Überblick?).

Das is was wo ich sag, wenn man mit vielen Programmen (Word, Ecel, Matlab, CFD, cmd etc.) gleichzeitig arbeiten muss rockt ein Zocker einfach die Bühne 

Wer ähnliche Beobachtungen gemacht?

Lg ara


----------



## Morvkeem (8. Oktober 2010)

Fällt mir im Praktikum auch immer wieder auf wie "langsam" die anderen doch sind. 
Das einzige wobei die schneller sind ist Text schreiben, da ich in einer Zeile mindestens 10 Tippfehler mache die ich dann korregieren muss


----------



## Noenon (8. Oktober 2010)

Also ich wurde in der Schule mal von nem Lehrer gefragt woraus denn Stahl eine Legierung sei und da ich wusste, was man dafür an Mats braucht konnte ich es beantworten. 

btw: nettes Threadthema!


----------



## Arasouane (8. Oktober 2010)

Noenon schrieb:


> Also ich wurde in der Schule mal von nem Lehrer gefragt woraus denn Stahl eine Legierung sei und da ich wusste was man dafür an Mats braucht wusste ich es



ROFL

öhm...ich bin Maschinenbauer. Stimmt sogar. Eisen+Kohlenstoff=Stahl (in WoW: eisenbarren+kohle (wird zum Härten verwendet). Net schlecht...da schau her


----------



## Morvkeem (8. Oktober 2010)

Noenon schrieb:


> Also ich wurde in der Schule mal von nem Lehrer gefragt woraus denn Stahl eine Legierung sei und da ich wusste, was man dafür an Mats braucht konnte ich es beantworten.



lol

so etwas ist mir noch nie passiert ^^

Allerdings weiss ich z.B. dank dem uralten Spiel "Freelancer" die Namen der 4 Hauptinseln Japans auswendig


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Oktober 2010)

wow is lahm^^ spiel mal starcraft


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Oktober 2010)

Wobei man bei Bergbau in WoW etw. aufpassen muss, Golderz und Silbererz gibts in Wirklichkeit ja nücht


----------



## Fipsin (8. Oktober 2010)

Noenon schrieb:


> Also ich wurde in der Schule mal von nem Lehrer gefragt woraus denn Stahl eine Legierung sei und da ich wusste, was man dafür an Mats braucht konnte ich es beantworten.
> 
> btw: nettes Threadthema!



Chemietest:

Nenne eine Legierung:
Zinn+Kupfer=Bronze (BB FTW)

Zum Thema, 
kommt drauf an was man im Beruf tätigt und welche Fraktion man
spielt xD. Ich habe durch WoW schnelles Tippen gelernt und bin 
dafür sehr danbar, und denkt mal ihr finanziert jede woche eure
Chars und guckt das ihr über die Runden kommt (Repkosten usw).
Ich will so in die richtung Informatiker und hab durch WoW viel am
PC verbracht sodass ich die Grundkentnisse erfülle die andere noch
LANGE nachholen müssen. Dazu bin ich in sachen Computer Reflexe
um einiges fixer als Nicht-Spieler, naja spiele auch Tank ich drücke 
schneller spot befor der DD merkt das er aggro zieht geschweige den
ein anderer Spott sagen kann. Das einzigste problem wäre da nur 
noch meine Büromensch haltung


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Oktober 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Chemietest:
> 
> Nenne eine Legierung:
> Zinn+Kupfer=Bronze (BB FTW)
> ...



naja WoWspielen hat jetzt nicht soooo viel mit Informatik zu tun, ne...


----------



## SonneBlock (8. Oktober 2010)

Das einzig Positive an WoW was mir im Rl nützt ist meine selbstangeeignete 10 Finger Schrift, ich schreibe in einem Wahnsinstempo, muss die Tastatur nichtmehr ansehen dabei und mach kaum noch Rechtschreibfehler. Zwingt euch mal selbst an die Rechtschreibung zu halten. Nach 6 Monaten werde ihr überrascht sein wie leicht das von der Hand geht.


----------



## EspCap (8. Oktober 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Ich will so in die richtung Informatiker und hab durch WoW viel am
> PC verbracht sodass ich die Grundkentnisse erfülle die andere noch
> LANGE nachholen müssen.



Made my day.


----------



## MrBlaki (8. Oktober 2010)

Oh ja!
Das kenne ich.
EDV Unterricht, wir sollen schnell einen Text schreiben 1 1/2 Seiten.
Ich bin nach ca 8 Minuten fertig.
Kommt direkt von weiter hinten: Alter hockst bestimmt den ganzen Tag am Pc und zockst.
Der Witz daran war das wir 45 Minuten dafür Zeit hatten und ich den Rest der Stunde surfen konnte.
Aber kommt nicht vom WoW zocken muss man dazu auch mal ganz klar sagen.
Jemand der sich viel mit dem Pc beschäftigt hat halt seinen Speed beim schreiben o.ä.
Ansonsten ist mir noch nichts besonderes passiert wo ich sagen könnte, das es was damit zu tuen hat das ich zocke.


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Made my day.



das hab ich mir so ungefähr auch gedacht


----------



## Raindog (8. Oktober 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Wenn mein chef mir zuschaut, kriegt er auch fast Augenkrebs.
> 
> Vorallem, wenn ich nicht-zockern zu schau, penn ich fast ein. Die arbeiten noch immer mit rechter maus taste (kopieren und einfügen) bzw. 100 offenen tasks auf einer Seite (Überblick?).
> 
> ...




Ohne dir an's Bein pinkeln zu wollen... aber ich wette mit dir du überschätzt dein Können bei weitem. Was soll denn bitte ein PC-Spiel jetzt im Beruf groß Vorteile bringe?

_"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren.

Mein Name ist Raindog und ich bewerbe mich bei Ihnen um die Stelle XY. In Meiner Freitzeit leite ich eine High-End-Gilde bei WoW.  Außerdem beherssche ich den God-Mode in Fallout 2 und habe alle Worms Teile durchgespielt..."
_

Du meinst Gamer rocken die Bühne? Nein. Es liegt einfach an der Web-Generation. Du und ich. Wir sind Internetnatives. Wir sind quasi damit groß geworden. Wenn ich meinen alten Herren sehe... 6-Finger-Suchsystem und überfordert wenn er Winamp öffnen oder seinen Virenscanner updaten soll.
Aber wenn du quasi mit der Muttermilch dein Wissen aufsaugst, tja dann rockst du die Bühne.

Wenn du dich also wirklich mit einem Thema voll beschäftigst, hast du auch Vorteile im berufsleben. Ein junger Fleichergeselle wird sicher etwas Wissen mitbringen, wenn die Eltern ein Schlachthaus leiten, oder?


Dog - "Ob es dort wohl regnen wird?"


----------



## Smeal (8. Oktober 2010)

Was mir fast jede zweite Englisch Stunden auffällt ist ,dass ich einfach ein größeres Vokabular als die anderen habe durch WoW.

MFG


----------



## Noenon (8. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> _
> _
> 
> Du meinst Gamer rocken die Bühne? Nein. Es liegt einfach an der Web-Generation. Du und ich. Wir sind Internetnatives. Wir sind quasi damit groß geworden.



Seh ich genauso wie du. Jedes 15 jährige Mädel in meiner Stufe, welches mind 1-2 Stunden am Tag mit ihren Freunden chattet kann vermutlich mit abstrichen genau so schnell tippen wie ihr.


----------



## TheStormrider (8. Oktober 2010)

Smeal schrieb:


> Was mir fast jede zweite Englisch Stunden auffällt ist ,dass ich einfach ein größeres Vokabular als die anderen habe durch WoW.
> 
> MFG



Denkst du dir aber auch nur ne zeitlang. Wenns Richtung Abitur geht bringt dir dein WoW Wortschatz fast garnichts mehr, oder lernst du in WoW Politiks-/Wirtschaftsbegriffe?


----------



## Fipsin (8. Oktober 2010)

Smeal schrieb:


> Was mir fast jede zweite Englisch Stunden auffällt ist ,dass ich einfach ein größeres Vokabular als die anderen habe durch WoW.
> 
> MFG




Warum denke ich da auf einmal an einen Vokabel Test

Vorgegeben: Hab einen Schönen Tag!
Ich: Have a nice day! (Sry wegen den Tipfehlern^^)

Rot wäre an dieser stelle der Fehler der mich 1 Punkt kekostet hat -.-


----------



## Tyrnaar (8. Oktober 2010)

Jepp, einen praktischen Vorteil hat WoW (oder damals in meinem Fall vorwiegend Everquest). Das Spielen auf einem englischen Server kann den Sprachkenntnissen einen netten Schliff verpassen.

Außerdem fällt es mir nach 5 Jahren Tanken, Randoms und diversen Unerhabenheiten des WoW-Alltags irgendwie recht leicht, Kunden gegenüber ein beinahe beängstigendes Maß an gleichmütiger Beharrlichkeit entgegenzubringen... ^^


----------



## EspCap (8. Oktober 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Warum denke ich da auf einmal an einen Vokabel Test[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
> Vorgegeben: Hab einen Schönen Tag!
> Ich: Have a Nice Day!
> 
> ...



Dass du nice und day großgeschrieben hast hat den Lehrer nicht gekümmert?


----------



## Kartonics (8. Oktober 2010)

Smeal schrieb:


> Was mir fast jede zweite Englisch Stunden auffällt ist ,dass ich einfach ein größeres Vokabular als die anderen habe durch WoW.
> 
> MFG



geht mir auch so besonders wenn es wörter wie:

defeat,knight,defense,attack und noch einige andere hat mir die eine oder andere 1 gebracht


----------



## Fipsin (8. Oktober 2010)

Kartonics schrieb:


> geht mir auch so besonders wenn es wörter wie:
> 
> defeat,knight,defense,attack und noch einige andere hat mir die eine oder andere 1 gebracht



Habt ihr glück wir dürfen wörter vom Englishen ins Amerikaniche English Übersetzen,
(WER ZUR HÖLLE BRAUCH DAS)

Aber ich hab mir vorgenommen extra jetzt einen Twink auf einem Englishen Server
anzufangen um meine Kentnisse zu verbessern, zu dem hab ich mich damals 
gezwungen Tales of the past zu gucken. (gibs halt nicht auf Deutsch) und hab 
daher auch nochn paar vokabel geklaut.


----------



## mister008 (8. Oktober 2010)

Einziger Nachteil kaum steht in einer Bewerbung bei Hobbys Computerspielen landet man schnell in der assozialer nerd schublade und manche Personaler erkennen gar nicht das potenzial der sache wenn ich mir im Infounterricht so manchen lehrer anschaue (oder schüler der nicht zogger ist) merkt man doch schnell den unterschied. Sagt man aber dass das ganze vom zoggen kommt, ist man sofort ein 'Nerd und die guten Kenntnisse werden schlecht geredet.




Sry wegen schreibung amch gerade parallel ein bg :-)


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Oktober 2010)

mister008 schrieb:


> Einziger Nachteil kaum steht in einer Bewerbung bei Hobbys Computerspielen landet man schnell in der assozialer nerd schublade und manche Personaler erkennen gar nicht das potenzial der sache wenn ich mir im Infounterricht so manchen lehrer anschaue (oder schüler der nicht zogger ist) merkt man doch schnell den unterschied. Sagt man aber dass das ganze vom zoggen kommt, ist man sofort ein 'Nerd und die guten Kenntnisse werden schlecht geredet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nochmal, was hat Zocken mit Informatik zu tun, es sei denn du programmierst dein eigenes Pc-Spiel und spielst es dann?


----------



## Fipsin (8. Oktober 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Nochmal, was hat Zocken mit Informatik zu tun, es sei denn du programmierst dein eigenes Pc-Spiel und spielst es dann?



VERSTÄNDNIS, GESCHWINDIGKEIT und die fähigkeit Caps zu kontrollieren.


----------



## mister008 (8. Oktober 2010)

1. Tippen

2. ich programmiere eigene Kleine addons und zusatzprogramme, schon alleine makros zu programmieren ist eine kleine übung (nicht über die /xxx sondern mit dem richtigen syntax)

3. richtiges Zoggen setz eine gewissen PC kenntnisse voraus

4.Im high end (hardmodes) spiel ist kommunikation wichtig -> Team und lead fähigkeiten werden benötigt 

5. Die fähigkeit einen Computer zu starten (es ist erschreckend aber viele leute wissen nicht wie es geht :-D)


6. Wenn man Spiele schön spielen will und nich gerade den highend pc hat bei dem es auch mit crap einstellungen auf Ultramegahoch geht (also die grafikeinstellungen) sind kenntnisse des soft/hardware tunings notwendig. Bzw. ein verständniss welcher Teil vom Pc für was zuständig ist.

7. Zoggen regt das Interesse an weiteren EDV Aktivitäten a. Ich meine wer hat nicht schonmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mal ein eigenens Game zu machen?


----------



## Cathan (8. Oktober 2010)

Also bei der Überschrift kam mir folgendes in den Sinn:

"haben Sie schon Erfahrungen im Verkauf gesammelt, irgendwelche Praktika oder Nebenjobs?"
"Ich hab 200k g in WoW gefarmt"
"bitte?"
"200k DU NOOB"


----------



## Arasouane (8. Oktober 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Ohne dir an's Bein pinkeln zu wollen... aber ich wette mit dir du überschätzt dein Können bei weitem. Was soll denn bitte ein
> Wir sind Internetnatives. Wir sind quasi damit groß geworden. Wenn ich meinen alten Herren sehe... 6-Finger-Suchsystem und überfordert wenn er Winamp öffnen oder seinen Virenscanner updaten soll.
> Aber wenn du quasi mit der Muttermilch dein Wissen aufsaugst, tja dann rockst du die Bühne.



ROFL - ich bin 33 

Mein erster CPU war irgendwas mit Kasetten wo 100kb 1h zum laden gebraucht hat. Dann C64 giana Sisters 
Meine Mutter hat noch mit Schreibmaschine geschrieben.

Das erste mal mit finger-brech-spielen (nicht DOOM^^) bin ich im Jahr 98 glaub ich mit starcraft. Ich wusste nicht wie mir geschieht.
Und dann WC3. 

Ich bin auch so einer der mit dem 6 fingersystem schreibt (merkt man das?^^) 3 links, 3 rechts.

Ich mein nicht schneller weil Mikromanagement ala SC sondern hot keys verwenden. Das is des erste was ich bei einem Programm auswendig lern. 
Das macht sonst niemand (ausser Zocker).

Wir arbeiten zum Beispiel mit einem Programm zur Bedatunf von Motorsteuergeräten (INCA, falls es wer kennt) weches fast zu 100% durch hotkeys steuerbar ist.
Ich behaupt mal, dass mein Kollege dadurch im Faktor 3-4 schneller is als anderen (...dafür raucht er mehr und sauft mehr Kaffee^^)

Lg ara


----------



## Galadith (8. Oktober 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Dazu bin ich in sachen Computer Reflexe
> um einiges fixer als Nicht-Spieler, naja spiele auch Tank ich drücke
> schneller spot befor der DD merkt das er aggro zieht geschweige den
> ein anderer Spott sagen kann.



Du weißt schon, dass es damals Standard war?


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich warte noch auf den Tag an dem ich mit ner Raumkapsel und einer Energiewaffe zusammen mit ein paar Nichtzockern auf nem mutantenverseuchten Planeten abstürze.
Da werden die aber Augen machen, meine Herren!!

Demnächst werde ich mich mal ein Berliner Auktionshaus rausgucken und sehen, was ich so annem Wochende für Kohle machen kann.

Es kann aber auch Nachteile haben, bei nem Urlaubswochende in Südtirol letztens wollte ich mich gedankenverloren mit nem Stier duellieren.
Der hatte zwar nich mal graues Zeug an, aber ich hatte trotzdem keine Chance.


----------



## echterman (8. Oktober 2010)

ich hab die vorteile vom wow zocken / zocken am PC allgemein, schon mehrfach erlebt.

als ich teamleiter war konnte ich dank langer raidleiter erfahrung schnell die leute in punkto stärken/schwächen einschätzen
und so das maximum herausholen. dadurch haben wir mehrere preise abgestaubt.

wenn ich wow spiele und mal nicht raide dann habe ich meistens 5 WIM fenster offen dann kommt noch der gildenchat hinzu. nebenher bin ich noch mit freunden im TS am labern und dann hab ich eine gern redende freundin neben mir(sie zockt auch wow) der ich auch rede und antwort stehen darf. das sind 8 unterhaltungen/chats die ich nahezu parallel verarbeite. das hilft mir in meinem job wenn mehrere leute auf mich einreden und irgendwas wissen wollen. die fragen sich dann immer wie ich das alle auseinander halten kann.

was eher weniger auf wow sondern mehr auf das chatten an sich(ingame und so im inet) zurückzuführen ist, kann ich mittlerweile sehr schnell am pc schreiben. nicht immer fehlerfrei aber wenn der sinn rüber kommt reicht es ja meist aus.

durch meine CS1.6 und CS-S Zeit hab ich schnellere reaktionen als meine arbeitskollegen und ein größeres gesichtsfeld. ich nehme sehr viel mehr infos von meiner umwelt auf als die anderen. wodurch mir kleine details die ganz kurz zu sehen waren nicht entgehen.


auf arbeit halten mich alle für einen absoluten computerfreak und dabei ist es nur ein hobby von mir...


----------



## Darwinia (8. Oktober 2010)

hab in wow verschiedene posten vom offi über raid- und gildeleiter inne gehabt und muss sagen das mir das nachdem ich in wow deutlich kürzer getreten bin bei manchen aufgaben geholfen hat.


----------



## Phant0m (8. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf den Tag an dem ich mit ner Raumkapsel und einer Energiewaffe zusammen mit ein paar Nichtzockern auf nem mutantenverseuchten Planeten abstürze.
> Da werden die aber Augen machen, meine Herren!!
> 
> Demnächst werde ich mich mal ein Berliner Auktionshaus rausgucken und sehen, was ich so annem Wochende für Kohle machen kann.
> ...



war vllt n paar lvl höher wie du ^^


----------



## Makku (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde Eure ausgezeichneten Fähigkeiten nicht nur an PC-Spiele festmachen.
Seht es mal so:

Ein heute 16-jähriger Mensch hat technisch betrachtet ganz andere Möglichkeiten, als z.B. ein heute 36-jähriger.

Vor 20 Jahren habe ich mit Freunden am Amiga oder am C64 gesessen und da haben wir lustige Spiele gezockt.

Mein erster PC kam vor 16 Jahren (ein 4 86er DX 2 66^^ mit 4 MB Ram und einer 100MB-Festplatte)... das war damals
obere Mittelklasse. Dementsprechend waren natürlich auch die Spiele.

Damals hat man u.a. System-Dateien wie die config.sys oder autoexec.bat umgeschrieben, um mehr Speicher freizumachen.
Nur, weil ich das damals konnte, bin ich aber noch kein Informatiker ;-).

Aber... man hat sich mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt und weiß heute, was PCs so machen. Ältere Kollegen tun sich da schon
schwerer, einfach weil sie in ihrer Jugend weniger damit zu tun hatten. Und genauso macht mir heute ein 16-jähriger sicherlich
auch noch was vor, einfach weil er sich mit ganz anderen Dingen auseinandersetzt...

Und dazu kommt noch, dass Reflexe im Alter nachlassen. Meine 7-jährige Tochter bedient ihren DS in einer Geschwindigkeit, dass ich 
denke: "hey... schau Dir das an", während ich immer gemütlicher werde^^... aber ist ok so...


----------



## Fipsin (8. Oktober 2010)

Galadith schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass es damals Standard war?



Für heute zu schnell xD


----------



## Nexilein (8. Oktober 2010)

mister008 schrieb:


> 1. Tippen
> 
> 2. ich programmiere eigene Kleine addons und zusatzprogramme, schon alleine makros zu programmieren ist eine kleine übung (nicht über die /xxx sondern mit dem richtigen syntax)
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber was du geschrieben hast, hat relativ wenig mit Informatik zu tun.
Punkt 1 (Programmieren) wird einem Informatiker in der Ausbildung natürlich über den Weg laufen, aber nichtmal 50% aller Informatiker haben einen Job bei dem sie es mit Programmierung zu tun haben. Dafürt gibt's Programmierer :-)


----------



## Kennyxd (8. Oktober 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Also bei der Überschrift kam mir folgendes in den Sinn:
> 
> "haben Sie schon Erfahrungen im Verkauf gesammelt, irgendwelche Praktika oder Nebenjobs?"
> "Ich hab 200k g in WoW gefarmt"
> ...



geil, da musst ich echt lachen


----------



## imbaaapala (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich konnte durch WoW die alten Götter, Thor Freya etc. welche in den dänischen Wochentagen vorkommen, so konnte ich beim Dänischlehrer punkten

Es ist echt erstaunlich wie viel Allgemein- und Hintergrundwissen man sich durch Computerspiele aneignet. Man bedenke nur die Ladebildschirmeinblendungen bei FIFA WM 2006, so hat man quasi zum jeden Land der Erde Hintergrundwissen  Die ganze Zockerei hat mir schon so oft geholfen in der schule  Mal abgesehen von den PC-Kenntnissen, welche man sich dadurch aneignet.


----------



## skar1990 (8. Oktober 2010)

lol...^^ 
wenn ihr schnell tippen könnt usw heisst das doch nicht dass ihr vorteile im beruf habt speziell im IT bereich... 
ihr schreibt vielleicht schneller und ihr könnt vielleicht viele tastenkombinationen aber macht euch das beruflich besser? nein!
hektik kann schnell in chaos ausarten und das kommt nie gut an egal wie schnell und verwirrend ihr für andere bei der arbeit wirkt...
nur weil ihr gut mit pcs könnt heisst es nicht dass auch der IT berufszweig etwas für euch ist... 
beispiel:
nur weil ihr schnell auto fahren könnt heisst das nicht dass ihr die formel 1 gewinnt^^

es gibt immer jemanden der etwas besser kann oder so...eine zocker vergangenheit wiegt eventuelle andere erfahrungen nicht auf!

also 
macht euch nicht zu viel aus WoW sonst kontrolliert nicht ihr sondern WoW euer leben das fängt schon damit an wenn man im berufsalltag 
daran denkt was man abends in der WoW alles reissen möchte! genau an diesem punkt habe ich damals selbst die notbremse gezogen und
nun spiele ich abends nach der arbeit nach essen kochen nach hunde rausbringen / spazieren gehen nach sohn ins bett bringen entspannte 2 stunden oder weniger
OHNE raiden macht WoW auch spaß 
das ist ein zeitkiller und beziehungen würden solche... aktivitäten nicht lange gut verkraften^^ (aussnahmen bestätigen die regel  )

einen schönen abend noch und ein schönes wochenende für die glücklichen die schon wochenende haben


----------



## Drentahl (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi Community

Ich falle vor allem durch meinen Englisch stil und die Mit Theroy-crafting verbundenen Mathe Kenntnisse inner Schule auf... Dafür kann ich in der 12 Klasse noch immer keine Groß/ Kleinschreibung... aber das könnte ich auch ohne I-net nicht.

Außerdem habe ich über WoW erst Menschen naja "kennen gelernt" kann man ja in dieser hinsicht nicht sagen, aber das zocken hat mein Selbstwertgefühl deutlich erhöht, kommt mir in den ganzen laber-Fächern zugute

wies dann inner Arbeit aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber ich hoffe, dass es sich auch da eion wenig auszahlt... Wäre gut, da ich ja sonst ein bisschen weniger geübt habe, wegen dem Zocken

Gruß ICH!


----------



## echterman (8. Oktober 2010)

wer am pc spielt setzt sich auch mit dem pc an sich auseinander(meistens jedenfalls).
genauso wie sich ein Schlosser mit seinem Stahl auseinandersetzt.


----------



## Noenon (8. Oktober 2010)

Drentahl schrieb:


> Dafür kann ich in der 12 Klasse noch immer keine Groß/ Kleinschreibung...



Sehe schon: flames inc!


----------



## imbaaapala (8. Oktober 2010)

Drentahl schrieb:


> Hi Community
> 
> Ich falle vor allem durch meinen Englisch stil und die Mit Theroy-crafting verbundenen Mathe Kenntnisse inner Schule auf... Dafür kann ich in der 12 Klasse noch immer keine Groß/ Kleinschreibung... aber das könnte ich auch ohne I-net nicht.
> 
> ...



Das mit der Rechtschreibung tut mir leid für dich .. :/ Mein Bruder hat das auch, ich weiß wie scheiße das ist !
Aber sag mir wie du mit ein bisschen rumgerechne gut in der Oberstufenmmathematik bist? Du benutzt wohl kaum Kurvendiskussionen und Differenzialrechnung um deinen DMG Output zu berechnen, oder?


----------



## Fipsin (8. Oktober 2010)

Drentahl schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich über WoW erst Menschen naja "kennen gelernt" kann man ja in dieser hinsicht nicht sagen, aber das zocken hat mein Selbstwertgefühl deutlich erhöht, kommt mir in den ganzen laber-Fächern zugute



/sign

Wenn man regelmäßig Raidet und auch RL macht 
lernt man schnell zu "Reden" vor andern, wobei
im TS dich keiner anguckt^^


----------



## Feldheld (8. Oktober 2010)

Bei Bildschirmarbeitsplätzen ist WoW-Erfahrung wohl aus dem simplen Grund von Vorteil, daß man bereits gewohnt ist viele Stunden ohne Pause vorm PC zu hängen und konzentriert irgendwas zu tun. Schnell Tippen lernt man da aber eher nicht. Eher schlecht tippen. Schnell tippen hab ich in einem 3x2stündigen Kurs gelernt. Sowas ist durch kein Game zu ersetzen.

Wer auf englischen Servern spielt, lernt schnell einiges an Englisch, vor allem, wenn er zudem noch englische Foren besucht.

Mancher, der im RL vorwiegend Heckenpenner war, lernt in WoW vielleicht, daß man mit dem nötigen Einsatz relativ schnell viel erreichen kann. Viele erwerben hier wahrscheinlich zum ersten mal ein Selbstvertrauen, das auf wirklichen Errungenschaften basiert und nicht nur auf Show und Getue.

Mit Abstand das lehrreichste dürfte der Auktions-Markt sein. Da habe ich persönlich seeeehr viel über Handel und Marktmechanismen gelernt. Sowas lernt man eigentlich nirgends sonst in dieser Dichte und Kürze. Da kommt sogar kaum eine Berufspraxis mit.


----------



## Raindog (8. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Es kann aber auch Nachteile haben, bei nem Urlaubswochende in Südtirol letztens wollte ich mich gedankenverloren mit nem Stier duellieren.
> Der hatte zwar nich mal graues Zeug an, aber ich hatte trotzdem keine Chance.




Sei froh... Es soll Leute geben die sich in diese neue Ini (ich glaube Pamplona heißt die) stellen und meinen:

"Muhahaha ihr Tauren, bin Protpally. Kommt doch und holt mich"



In diesem Sinne...


Dog - Man spiel nicht mit dem Essen.


----------



## Zanny (8. Oktober 2010)

Ist jetzt nicht alles WoW spezifisch aber:
Englisch - Enorme Vorteile gegenüber denen die es nur in der Schule haben wenn man einfach jeden Tag englische Texte/Foren liest usw. 
Allgemeine PC spezifische Sachen - Schnelles Klarkommen mit neuen Programmen, auf unbekannten Webseiten usw. Man ist einfach ein vielfaches schneller mit der Maus usw....


----------



## Arasouane (8. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Demnächst werde ich mich mal ein Berliner Auktionshaus rausgucken und sehen, was ich so annem Wochende für Kohle machen kann.



...dann brauchst nur mehr nen Eisenbarren... xD


----------



## Nexilein (8. Oktober 2010)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> Aber sag mir wie du mit ein bisschen rumgerechne gut in der Oberstufenmmathematik bist? Du benutzt wohl kaum Kurvendiskussionen und Differenzialrechnung um deinen DMG Output zu berechnen, oder?



Was denn sonst? 
An Differenzialgleichungen herrscht in WoW doch kein Mangel


----------



## imbaaapala (8. Oktober 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Was denn sonst?
> An Differenzialgleichungen herrscht in WoW doch kein Mangel



Bleib mir bloß weg mit Mathe... ich sehe jetzt schon meine 0 Punkte vor mir... aber immerhin bin ich in meinen Profilfächern gut... 14 pkt mündlich in WiPo *angeb**


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Na ja. Sehr schnell tippen konnte ich auch schon vor WoW. In meinem Beruf bringt mir das Zocken rein gar nichts. Außer, dass ich mal nen Patienten hatte, der ein Bild mit Hordezeichen an der Wand hängen hatte und ich mich die komplette Fahrt ins Krankenhaus mit ihm über WoW unterhalten hab -> Kommunikationsbasis war gegeben.

In Englisch hat mir WoW Null weitergeholfen. Ich hab mir mit 11, 12, als ich anfing, mich für Musik zu interessieren, Texte mit einem Wörterbuch (ja! Nicht leo.org, ich hatte damals ein Wörterbuch!) übersetzt und mir dadurch einen sehr großen Wortschatz aufgebaut. 

Ein witziges "Facepalm-Erlebnis" hatte ich allerdings während der Englisch-Abitur-Klausur. Es ging um einen Text, den wir interpretieren und danach mit den besprochenen Dingen im Unterricht vergleichen sollten, Thema war der Vietnamkrieg. Deutsch-Englische Wörterbücher sind natürlich nicht erlaubt, aber jeder hat einen Oxford Dictionary vor sich liegen. Ich saß also da und wollte meinen Satz formulieren, kam aber nicht auf das englische Wort für Kreuzzug. Der Lehrer vom anderen Englisch-LK ging vorbei, ich ihn gefragt ob er mir das sagen kann, er "Ich darf dir das nicht sagen." Hab ich genickt, mit den Schultern gezuckt und überlegt, wie ich das umschreiben kann. Auf einmal schnappt er sich meinen Dictionary, schlägt die Seite auf, legt das Buch vor mich hin, zeigt auf "Crusade" und sagt: "Aber niemandem sagen, ja?" In dem Moment fiel mir "Burning Crusade" ein und ich hab mir nur die Hand vor's Gesicht geschlagen.

Dass Zocken mich dazu bringt, mich in irgendeiner Weise für den informationstechnischen Berufszweig zu interessieren, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Ich mochte das nie, mag es nicht und werde es nie mögen. OBWOHL ich Videospiele zocke, seit ich 6 oder 7 bin, und WoW seit drei Jahren zocke.


----------



## Wabbaky (8. Oktober 2010)

ok mal meine erfahrung...
da ich in wow meist gern queste und level setzt das ganze ja eine gewisse "logistik" und "routenplanung" voraus, sowie "ortskenntnisse" (ich nenns nun einfach mal so).
so beruflich bin ich inner ausbildung als berufskraftfahrer (kennt ihr oder? da fährt man mit so riesigen lkw quer durchs land ^^) und mein anfangsvorteil war und ist bislang das ich doch besser die routen lege als andere "erfahrene" fahrer weil mich das in rl sowie ingame einfach interessiert, fasziniert und reizt einen gewissen tick perfektion und "zeitersparnis" zu haben.
Und NEIN es gibt kein QuestHelper AddOn für LKW Fahrer (davon abgesehen das selbst diese routen perfektionierbar sind) 

ach ja, nochn "vorteil" ... durch viel arbeiten und wenig zeit zum zocken lernt man auch mit wenig schlaf und langen wachzeiten umzugehen und auch bei müdigkeit die konzentration zu halten... so ein kleiner nebeneffekt. ^^


----------



## Minorjiel (8. Oktober 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Ich will so in die richtung Informatiker und hab durch WoW viel am
> PC verbracht sodass ich die Grundkentnisse erfülle die andere noch
> LANGE nachholen müssen.



Ja ja, so habe ich auch angefangen. Gestern noch WoW gespielt und heute schon die ersten rekursiven Algorithmen zur Umwandlung von Bezieren in Linien-Segmente für Industrie-Anwendungen entwickelt.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (8. Oktober 2010)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> Ich konnte durch WoW die alten Götter, Thor Freya etc. welche in den dänischen Wochentagen vorkommen, so konnte ich beim Dänischlehrer punkten



donnerstag, freitatag, usw - also ich muss da nicht extra ins dänische 
btw. hat erstaunlich viel in wow mit altem germanischem zeug zu tun, von teldrassil über thrym(das dicke ding in zuldrak) zu den uldu bossen und noch viiiielem mehr 

es ist außerdem nicht zu leugnen das man durch wow spielen viel dazu lernt,
wie wirtschaft (im allerweitesten sinne) funktioniert, das man als gutes team einfach besser ist als irgendein random raid und allem vorann,
das die meisten leute an erster stelle nur an sich selbst denken
aber auch schon kleine dinge wie einfach nur der "richtige" umgang mit dem pc, sind doch schon nice 2 have

englisch lernt man in wow allerdings nicht wirklich viel, 
ich z.b. hab mein englisch aus animeuntertiteln gelernt, so hirnrissig es auch klingen mag, hat mir das bis zum abitur geholfen


----------



## WilliWinzig (8. Oktober 2010)

Wer sich bei uns als WoW-Spieler outet hat gleich einen Termin beim Chef. Dann darf er/sie zur Personalabteilung.
Dann kann er/sie sich extensiv um's Hobby kümmern.


----------



## Wabbaky (8. Oktober 2010)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Wer sich bei uns als WoW-Spieler outet hat gleich einen Termin beim Chef. Dann darf er/sie zur Personalabteilung.
> Dann kann er/sie sich extensiv um's Hobby kümmern.



ziemlich diskriminierend oder?


----------



## madmurdock (8. Oktober 2010)

Kriegt der Typ mehr Geld? Wenn nein, lohnts sich net.  Es sei denn er hat mehr Zeit nach fertigem Code Hearts n Co zu zocken..


----------



## Sili (8. Oktober 2010)

Die Leute werden auch nicht danach eingestellt ob sie schnell zwischen tausend windows switchen oder 100 Mausklicks die sekunde machen...


Viele Bürojobs sind sogar besser mit Leuten besetzt, die wenig Ahnung haben von dem was sich noch so außer excel und Word auf dem Rechner verbirgt... Wenn die Leute sich nämlich auskennen, machen Sie viel anderen kram der nur Ärger macht anstatt zu arbeiten...
Ich kann da als Servicetechniker eines großen deutschen Telekommunikationskonzerns ein Lied von singen.
Die besten Kundne sind die, die einen bestellen, weil der Bildschirm nichtmehr dupliziert ist, aber einem dann was der Materie erzählen wollen. 90% dieser Kerle machen ihre Fehler selbst, da Sie zwar eig. wissen wies geht, aber in nem Konzern nicht alles einfach so zu schalten ist wie auf nem privatrechner.

Ebenso seh ich in keinem Raidleiter den Manager der Zukunft, vllt in einigen managern einen zum ausgleichen spielenden Wowler. Aber ich denke Raids leiten kann man nicht Managen vergleichen.. Hab zumindest noch keinen Raidleiter gesehen, der wöchentliche Meetings mit den membern abhält und Prozessstatements von ihnen haben will bzw. sich vor anderen verantwortet, wenn ein Boss nen Wipe mehr als eingeplant gekostet hat


----------



## imbaaapala (8. Oktober 2010)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> donnerstag, freitatag, usw - also ich muss da nicht extra ins dänische
> btw. hat erstaunlich viel in wow mit altem germanischem zeug zu tun, von teldrassil über thrym(das dicke ding in zuldrak) zu den uldu bossen und noch viiiielem mehr
> 
> es ist außerdem nicht zu leugnen das man durch wow spielen viel dazu lernt,
> ...



jaa... aber im dänischen ist das offensichtlicher z.B. Thorsdag


----------



## Tuetenpenner (9. Oktober 2010)

Zumindest haben Studien ergeben, dass Menschen die Videospiele spielen ein besseres räumliches Vorstellungsvermögen haben. Dass sie noch andere Vorteile haben (z.B. erwähntes besseres Englisch-Vokabular) mag durchaus sein, allerdings würde ich in einem Vorstellungsgespräch auf die Frage ob ich so etwas spiele definitiv mit nein Antworten, da diese Fragen nur den Sinn haben, zu sehen, wer sich mehr für WoW als für seinen Job interessiert.


----------



## LordNero (9. Oktober 2010)

Unser Deutschlehrer hatte mal gefragt was wir den über Ernest Hemingway wissen, durch WoW konnte ich ihm zwei seiner Werke nennen (Die grünen Hügel von Afrika und Der alte Mann und das Meer). Naja..alle haben mich ziemlich überrascht angeguckt. ^^


----------



## Luc - (9. Oktober 2010)

Noenon schrieb:


> Also ich wurde in der Schule mal von nem Lehrer gefragt woraus denn Stahl eine Legierung sei und da ich wusste, was man dafür an Mats braucht konnte ich es beantworten.



Gleiches war mit mir bei Bronze :'P

MfG Luc -


----------



## pwnytaure (9. Oktober 2010)

Iwie bin ich wenn ich bei wow was schreib viel viel schneller als wenn ich irgend einen text im informationsmanagement unterricht abschreiben soll aber ne hat schon was für sich ich mach auch kaum mehr fehler und muss die tastatur nur noch minimal beobachten. is scho ganz cool.vor allem weil im ts jetz nurnoch der raidlead und sein assistent reden können muss ich jetz immer öfter spammen...


----------



## NeverDeadNed (9. Oktober 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> öhm...ich bin Maschinenbauer. Stimmt sogar. Eisen+Kohlenstoff=Stahl (in WoW: eisenbarren+kohle (wird zum Härten verwendet). Net schlecht...da schau her



Naja sry wenn ich klugscheißer, aber du als Maschienenbauer solltest es dann doch etwas genauer wissen bzw dann auch exakt hinschreiben 

Stahl = Eisen + Kohlenstoff, allerdings bis zu einem max. Kohlenstoffgehalt von 2,06% ab einem höheren Kohlenstoffgehalt spricht man nicht mehr von Stahl sondern von Gusseisen 

btw ich hasse Werkstoffkunde


back to topic:
Ich denke schon dass man unter gewissen Umständen im Berufsleben vorteile bzw es leichter hat durch WoW spielen, dies ist aber nicht zwangsläufig bei allen Spielern so.

Aber interessant ist auch dass es genauso andersrum funktioniert.
Mein alter Gildenleiter war auch Beruflich in einer höheren Position und hatte Mitarbeiter unter sich, die er koordinieren und motivieren musste.
Dadurch war er ein Organisationstalent in Sachen Raidplanung & Leitung.


----------



## madmurdock (9. Oktober 2010)

NeverDeadNed schrieb:


> Naja sry wenn ich klugscheißer, aber du als Maschienenbauer...



Ich hoffe, du studierst das nicht, wenn du noch nicht mal deinen Beruf richtig schreiben kannst.


----------



## brori (9. Oktober 2010)

ich glaub nicht das das unbedingt was mitm zocken zutun hat
sondern vielmehr allein mit hobbys denn durch fast jedes hobby kann man sein horizont erweitern
 und wenn man glück hat kommt einem das dann im beruf zugute


----------



## Squall67 (9. Oktober 2010)

Also zum einen kann ich viel schneller schreiben als mein Freund der den ganzen tag im Büro sitzt und irgendwelche briefe schreibt abrechnungen macht etc und dafür hat er nen schreibkurs besucht durchs zocken lernt man es halt automatisch irgendwann ^^
Die zweite Sache ist mir mal passiert als jemand an der Uni etwas an meinem Laptop schauen wollte fand ich lustig wie die Maus zu schnell für ihn war eine kleine 2 cm bewegung und er war schon locker auf der anderen seite des Bildschirms kam er voll nicht mit klar 
Die dritte Sache ist das ich ständig für Freunde irgendwelche klickspiele spielen soll weil sie es interessant finden wie schnell ich mit der Maus klicken kann oder eine taste auf der tastatur klicken kann naja wer Jahre lang mage spielt hats halt drauf


----------



## Dabow (9. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Made my day.



ich heul


----------



## grimrott (9. Oktober 2010)

Echt der Hammer zu welchen ÜBERMENSCHEN die Jugend von heute durch PC Spiele gemacht wird.

Blitzartige Reflexe, Englisch fliessend, ein Allgemeinwissen das seines Gleichen sucht, ein unglaublicher Wortschatz... einfach genial!

Da ist es ja nahezu lächerlich, dass es noch Leute gibt die sich noch mit irgendetwas anderem auseinander setzen oder gar... uhh.. Bücher lesen!



Mal ehrlich:
Der eine oder andere sollte sich mal vor Augen halten was er hier für einen Blödsinn vom Stapel lässt. 
Vorallem diese Geschichten von wegen "Ich war Offi in einer Gilde..." oder "Ich war Raidleiter..!" .... soziale Kompetenzen im beruflichen Umfeld sind mit Sicherheit nichts, dass man sich bei einem lauen Spiel Abends vor'm PC aneignet!

Ebenso das Geschwätz mit dem EDV-Wissen. Genau das ist es nämlich wieso viele Menschen mit völlig falschen Vorstellungen an das Berufsfeld heran treten.
IT in einem Unternehmen bzw im professionellen Umfeld hat nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts damit zu tun an PCs rumzubasteln und die zum Zocken zu optimieren. Vorallem schnelles Tippen... meine Herren. 
Die einzigen Leute die heutzutage im Bereich IT für Geld an PCs schrauben arbeiten bei Media Markt und Konsorten oder für HP, DELL etc. Und DAS ist so ziemlich der am schlechtesten bezahlte Bereich. Denn mal ehrlich: Um Komponenten an einem PC, selbst bei Business Notebooks, auszutauschen da reicht heutzutage auch ein Schimpanse!


----------



## jeef (9. Oktober 2010)

Kann grimrott einfach überall nur zustimmen.

Außer "auszutauschen da reicht heutzutage auch ein Schimpanse!"
muss verbessert werden in "auszutauschen das kann heutzutage ein Schimpanse besser als 92% der Bevölkerung!"


----------



## Bandit 1 (9. Oktober 2010)

Noenon schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso wie du. Jedes 15 jährige Mädel in meiner Stufe, welches mind 1-2 Stunden am Tag mit ihren Freunden chattet kann vermutlich mit abstrichen genau so schnell tippen wie ihr.



/SIGN


----------



## Bazzilus (9. Oktober 2010)

Ist mir im mom Latte wie schnell du an deinem Rechner bist oder dein Chef Augenkrebs kriegt^^ - komm runter in die Produktionslinie - dort wird das Geld gemacht - nicht oben im Büro. Ich spiele auch mit rechter Maustaste und Tastatur -
 dafür baue ich dir schneller ein Beatmungsgerät fürs Krankenhaus zusammen, als du Ja und Amen sagst. Der Erfolg liegt nicht am Spiel - sondern indem was du kannst und was du erfolgreich gelernt hast.


----------



## Korgor (9. Oktober 2010)

Hah, ich hab nen 2 Finger System und bin damit auch recht flott.
Aber auch nur wegen dem Zocken.

Edit:
Werkstoffkunde - da könnt ich kotzen.


----------



## Groar (9. Oktober 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Wenn man regelmäßig Raidet und auch RL macht
> lernt man schnell zu "Reden" vor andern, wobei
> im TS dich keiner anguckt^^



Vor hundert Menschen frei und deutlich sprechen ist ne gaaaanz andere Sache als im TS...




Minorjiel schrieb:


> Ja ja, so habe ich auch angefangen. Gestern noch WoW gespielt und heute schon die ersten rekursiven Algorithmen zur Umwandlung von Bezieren in Linien-Segmente für Industrie-Anwendungen entwickelt.



Göttlich, aber das ist irgendwie der Grundtenor in den meisten Threads hier.^^




grimrott schrieb:


> Echt der Hammer zu welchen ÜBERMENSCHEN die Jugend von heute durch PC Spiele gemacht wird.
> 
> Blitzartige Reflexe, Englisch fliessend, ein Allgemeinwissen das seines Gleichen sucht, ein unglaublicher Wortschatz... einfach genial!
> 
> ...



/signed


Ich studiere im 3. Semester Informatik, und meine WoW-Kenntnisse helfen mir das so viel, wie das große Latinum. Es war lustig und traurig zugleich, im ersten Semester die auf die Schnauze fliegen zu sehen, die meinen weil sie ihren PC zu Hause bedienen können, sei das Informatik Studium ein Klacks!


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. Oktober 2010)

Groar schrieb:


> Vor hundert Menschen frei und deutlich sprechen ist ne gaaaanz andere Sache als im TS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ... wenn die Aufgabe ist, einhändig 12344554444 zu hämmern werden viele hier im Vorteil sein. Ansonsten würde ich im Vorstellungsgespräch eher verschweigen, daß ich Zocker bin. Die sind bei Chefs nämlich (zu Recht) nicht wirklich beliebt. "Oh Cata Release, gleich mal 3 Tage Krank feiern", "sry wenn ich zu spät bin Chef, der Raid hat gestern so elends lange gedauert", "Überstunde geht nicht, ich hab noch 4 Twinks durch die Heros zu schleifen" etc pp


----------



## ÜberNoob (9. Oktober 2010)

Bazzilus schrieb:


> dafür baue ich dir schneller ein Beatmungsgerät fürs Krankenhaus zusammen, als du Ja und Amen sagst.



Witzig nur, daß in der Medizintechnik nicht die Geschwindigkeit wichtig ist, sondern die 0 Fehler Toleranz.


----------



## Shaila (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich persönlich kann durch WoW sehr schnell schreiben. Zumindest im weitesten Sinne, durch WoW schreibe ich ja z.B. auch hier, also das rechne ich da mit rein. So Allgemein im Internet chatten mache ich dann weniger. WoW selbst spiele ich auf Englisch. Das habe ich selbst mal so beschlossen, um so neben dem Spielen ein bisschen die Englischkenntnisse zu verbessern. Einige werden schmunzeln, aber man sollte es nicht unterschätzen. Ansonsten habe ich durch WoW mittlerweile 3 Geschichten geschrieben und ich glaube 5 - 7 (?) Guides und es hat mir nicht unbedingt geschadet, man muss dort ja auch sehr auf Ausdruck und Sprache achten etc.

Des Weiteren vermittelt WoW natürlich Erfolgsgefühle, man lernt im weitesten Sinne mit Geld etwas besser um zu gehen, man kann Kontakte knüpfen. Als Raidleiter lernt man Sachen zu organisieren und zu leiten, man lernt im Team zu spielen. Man muss Disziplin, Fairniss und Konzentration besitzen.

Durch WoW kann man Allgemein sehr viel lernen, was aber viel mehr daran liegt, das in WoW viele viele Generationen aufeinander treffen und so ein Wissensaustausch stattfindet. Eine der besten Sachen an WoW wie ich finde.


----------



## Magistinus (9. Oktober 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> öhm...ich bin Maschinenbauer. Stimmt sogar. Eisen+Kohlenstoff=Stahl (in WoW: eisenbarren+kohle (wird zum Härten verwendet). Net schlecht...da schau her



Genau! Was ist unsere Hauptstadt in Erdkunde? Sturmwind


----------



## arakil (9. Oktober 2010)

bei wow allein lernt man eher durch die versteckten dinge einige wenige dinge. 

allerdings würde ich schon sagen das man durch spiele wie empire earth etwas lernen kann aus der geschichte. 
dort gibt es zu JEDER mission den vollständigen historischen hintergrund. im beruf zwar kein vorteil aber in der schule durch aus 
und durch eine bessere note somit evt auch im berufn da eher ein job^^


----------



## Bighorn (9. Oktober 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nen multi-desktop zugelegt, die ich auf ALT 1-5 gelegt hab und jedes Programm auf je einen Desktop dorthin verfrachtet hab.
> Wenn mein chef mir zuschaut, kriegt er auch fast Augenkrebs.
> 
> Vorallem, wenn ich nicht-zockern zu schau, penn ich fast ein. Die arbeiten noch immer mit rechter maus taste (kopieren und einfügen) bzw. 100 offenen tasks auf einer Seite (Überblick?).
> ...




Würde sagen machste den Job mal ein paar Jahre. Wirst schnell merken das es nicht immer auf Geschwindigkeit ankommt.

Innerhalb kürzester Zeit hast das Geschäft dein er Kollegen mit auf dem Tisch liegen, für keinen Cent mehr am Monatsende. 
Zusetzlich hast noch den Streß mit deinen Kollegen weil du zu schnell bist.

Schon mit 16Jahren in Ferienjobs hab ich in der Produktion gelernt das es nichht gut ist den Frauen ihre Akordarbeitszeit kapput zu machen. 
Mann sollte sich gut überlegen bei welcher Fraktion man den Ruf wie hoch pusht. Manchmal lohnt es sich den Ruf beim Chef nicht auf Ehrfürchtig zu bringen,
um mal bei WoW zu bleiben 
Mit den Arbeistjahren kommt die Erfahrung, das zumindest haben zocken und arbeiten gemeinsam


----------



## norp (9. Oktober 2010)

Wabbaky schrieb:


> ziemlich diskriminierend oder?



Nö, eher ein Fall für's Arbeitsgericht - da kümmert sich die Firma um Sachen, die sie nix angehen. OK, wenn ich jetzt den Snowboarder und Wellenreiter feuer, weil er an jeden Urlaub 6 Wochen Krankenhaus + Rhea dranhängt sieht die Sache schon anders aus. Grundsätzlich ist meine Freizeitgestaltung aber meine Privatsache. Einzig denkbare Ausnahme wäre, wenn diejenigen Allianz spielen...


----------



## Klos1 (9. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt ungefähr tausend Tätigkeiten am PC, die einem im Beruf später mal mehr bringen würden, als Wow zu spielen. Falls Wow überhaupt etwas dazu beiträgt. Und wenn es nur googeln ist. Selbstverständlich dann aber sinnvolle Sachen.
Was ich mir noch eingehen lasse, ist etwas, wie schnell zu tippen. Gut, dann hätten wir einen Vorteil für Leute, die später mal Tippse werden wollen. Vielleicht noch hier und da etwas überdurchschnittliches Wissen beim alltäglichen Umgang mit Computer. Dazu muss ich aber nicht Wow spielen, sondern eben einfach nur irgendetwas am Computer machen. Ein kleiner Vorteil für Leute, die später mal im Büro sind und am PC arbeiten. Mit Informatik hat das ganze aber null zu tun. Es bringt einem bei einer Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker nichts, und bei einem Studium schon gleich zehnmal nichts. Da kommt man mit Google schon deutlich weiter.


----------



## Lily:) (9. Oktober 2010)

Das Einzige, was mir dazu einfällt:

Man kann sich auch wirklich ALLES schön reden


----------



## Seryma (9. Oktober 2010)

Yoa, letztes Jahr noch in Informatik... 10-Minuten Abschriften 

Man musste mindestens 1300 Anschläge schaffen mit 0 Fehlern... Durchschnitt war bei uns so 1800 - 2000... 
nur ich und mein Zocker-Kollege hatten immer so um die 3200 - 3800


----------



## Minorjiel (9. Oktober 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Yoa, letztes Jahr noch in Informatik... 10-Minuten Abschriften
> 
> Man musste mindestens 1300 Anschläge schaffen mit 0 Fehlern... Durchschnitt war bei uns so 1800 - 2000...
> nur ich und mein Zocker-Kollege hatten immer so um die 3200 - 3800



Achwas, es gibt mittlerweile einen "KeyStroke-Score"?! Aber Achtung: Wie beim GearScore verrät Dein KeyStroke-Score nichts über Deinen Softskill!


----------



## grimrott (9. Oktober 2010)

Da fällt mir noch ein: Wieso teilen hier überhaupt soviele mit wie schnell sie tippsen können? Wollt ihr alle später Sekretärinnen werden, oder wo sonst ist schnelles Schreiben gefragt? ...


----------



## Annovella (9. Oktober 2010)

Ja es hat Vorteile, wirklich hohe Vorteile sogar. Ich selbst spiele seit 10 Jahren CS, die hälfte der Zeit professionel und international, habe dort und in WoW, was ich seit Classic spiele gelernt zu koordinieren, improvisieren und vorallem das alles in der englischen Sprache. Zusätzlich habe ich 7,6 fehlerfreie Anschläge die Sekunde(1. im Bundesjugendschreiben geworden vergangenes Jahr), also schneller als nahezu alle 10-Finger-Tast-Schreib-Büroklischeetussen die viele Fortbildungen hatten um eben dieses zu lernen, das alles habe ich mir über das Jahrzehnte selber angeeignet. Zudem habe ich für eine Gemeinde ohne Vorkenntnisse eine Homepage für Intra- und Internet erstellt. Die Sache konnte ich 100% Selbstsicher angehen, da ich weiss was ich kann... und das verdammt schnell und gut. Die anderen Kollegen und Kolleginnen haben auch immer nur mit erstaunen auf mich geschaut als ich dort am Arbeiten war, da kommt man nicht mit, da man nicht reagiert auf die Aktionen, sondern agiert, es ist im Blut. Dank CS1.X und WoW habe ich sehr viel gelernt was mir in vielen oder sogar allen Berufen weiterhilft. 


Hoffe ich konnte deine Frage konkret genug beantworten.


----------



## gehix (9. Oktober 2010)

grimrott schrieb:


> Da fällt mir noch ein: Wieso teilen hier überhaupt soviele mit wie schnell sie tippsen können? Wollt ihr alle später Sekretärinnen werden, oder wo sonst ist schnelles Schreiben gefragt? ...



Genau das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt.

Zum einen mal eine Frage am Rande: "Ihr glaubt nicht wirklich, dass alle mit einem 10-Fingersystem schreiben können, oder?"
Zum einen habt ihr nur 8 Finger und dafür noch 2 Daumen, aber das nur am Rande ^^
Einen Vorteil habt ihr nicht wirklich durch ein wesentlich schnelleres schreiben, was ihr ihn WoW angeblich gelernt habt. Wo und wie auch?
Sucht ihr Anschluss an eine Gruppe oder macht einen eigene auf (für einen Raid etc.) haben doch heutzutage fast alle /2 Spam-Makros.
Im Raid selbst seid ihr im Ts oder schreibt 2-3 Sätze, wenn es hochkommt. 

Und unter dem Strich nutzt euch das alles recht wenig, wenn ihr wie oben (zitiert) keine Tippse werden wollt. Schneller schreiben kann unsere Generation sowieso, weil in jedem Haushalt mindestens 1 Computer am Start ist.

Um jetzt einmal auf allgemeine Vorteile zu kommen, die ihr durch WoW angeblich erreicht... Naja. Ich sage es mal so. Alle Spiele die teilweise reale Elementente in ihren Spielen einbauen, können zum Teil für einen "Ach, ist das echt so" oder "Das ja geil, des kenn ich wirklich" Effekt sorgen. Aber das euer IQ dadruch steigt und ihr dann auch besser in der realen Welt zurecht kommt, bezweifle ich und stimme dem mal nicht zu.

Und wie Raindog hier einmal geschrieben hat, nutzt euch eine solche Bewerbungsform auch nicht wirklich ^^

Flames bitte per PN (Ordner hat wieder Platz)

Liebe Grüße
gehix


----------



## Najsh (9. Oktober 2010)

Also wer wirklich glaubt, dass ihm Computer-Spielen (ganz allgemein), irgendeinen informationstechnischen
Vorteil bringt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.

Und das man seine Maus schneller bewegt, weiss wo man den Sound lauter stellt und nebenbei
noch ICQ messages schreibt - hat Dinge gelernt die anderswo völlig irrelevant sind.

Das einzige wo man sich einen wirklichen Mehrwert verschaffen kann ist, wenn
man selbst anfängt Spiele zu programmieren, MODs oder AddOns zu entwickeln, oder 
sich zumindest mit DTP beschäftigt.

Bei allen anderen Fällen macht man sich was vor.


----------



## Annovella (9. Oktober 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Also wer wirklich glaubt, dass ihm Computer-Spielen (ganz allgemein), irgendeinen informationstechnischen
> Vorteil bringt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.



Du hast einfach nur keine Ahnung, weder von "Arbeit", noch von "Computer-Spielen".


----------



## grimrott (9. Oktober 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ja es hat Vorteile, wirklich hohe Vorteile sogar. Ich selbst spiele seit 10 Jahren CS, die hälfte der Zeit professionel und international, habe dort und in WoW, was ich seit Classic spiele gelernt zu koordinieren, improvisieren und vorallem das alles in der englischen Sprache.



Wie gesagt lernt man für den Beruf wichtige soziale Kompetenzen nicht Abends vorm PC respektive im Teamspeak. Das wäre genauso wenn ich behaupten würde meine soziale Kompetenz hab' ich mir sonntags am Stammtisch angeeignet!

Lediglich der Umgang also vorallem verbal rein in Englisch mag da ein Pluspunkt sein.



> Zusätzlich habe ich 7,6 fehlerfreie Anschläge die Sekunde(1. im Bundesjugendschreiben geworden vergangenes Jahr), also schneller als nahezu alle 10-Finger-Tast-Schreib-Büroklischeetussen die viele Fortbildungen hatten um eben dieses zu lernen, das alles habe ich mir über das Jahrzehnte selber angeeignet.



Ja das sind dann wohl 456 Anschläge die Minute womit du im guten Mittel liegst. Wir hatten in der Berufsschule schon Mitschüler die auf 650 kamen ohne jegliche Vorkenntnisse und eben 3 Monaten Schreibmaschinenkurs. Und nochmal: Was bringt es dir denn? Im Alltag sicherlich nichts.



> Zudem habe ich für eine Gemeinde ohne Vorkenntnisse eine Homepage für Intra- und Internet erstellt. Die Sache konnte ich 100% Selbstsicher angehen, da ich weiss was ich kann... und das verdammt schnell und gut. Die anderen Kollegen und Kolleginnen haben auch immer nur mit erstaunen auf mich geschaut als ich dort am Arbeiten war, da kommt man nicht mit, da man nicht reagiert auf die Aktionen, sondern agiert, es ist im Blut. Dank CS1.X und WoW habe ich sehr viel gelernt was mir in vielen oder sogar allen Berufen weiterhilft.




Ähm ja... wie hier schonmal geschrieben: Kobrareflexe am PC dank WoW! 

In dem Fall wiederhole ich mich gerne: Merkt ihr eigentlich noch was für einen Blödsinn ihr da vom Stapel lasst?!

Es mag dir zugute kommen, dass du dich in deiner Freizeit mit HTML beschäftigst aber A) hat das nichts mit CS oder WoW zu tun und  hat HTML geschmiere für eine non-profit Webseite auch nur wenig mit professioneller Arbeit zu tun.
Gerade die ganzen 16-20 jährigen "Coder" (wie sie sich ja selbst gern nennen), merken dann schnell, dass ihr Bild nichts mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun hat, sollten sie es denn wirklich schaffen und versuchen diesen Weg beruflich einzuschlagen.




Annovella schrieb:


> Du hast einfach nur keine Ahnung, weder von "Arbeit", noch von "Computer-Spielen".



Ist das ein Beispiel für die unglaubliche soziale Kompetenz welche man sich durch Online-Spiele aneignet? ...


----------



## Izara (9. Oktober 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Wobei man bei Bergbau in WoW etw. aufpassen muss, Golderz und Silbererz gibts in Wirklichkeit ja nücht



Na, aber immerhin kannst du als Alchi Golderz und Echtsilber transmutieren aus geringerwertigen Materialien ^^ Bzw. weniger seltenen XD


mir ist sowas zwar noch nie passiert, dass ich das tatsächlich transferieren konnte (von Wow aufs RL), aber mir hat die WoWirtschaft oft geholfen im Bwl-studium (leider konnte ich Beispiele schlecht verwenden - die hätten mich alle für bescheuert erklärt) oder auch andersrum: vieles aus meinem Studium kann ich erfolgreich beim Handeln anwenden   

@ TE: Ich kann schnell tippen (Texte) und stell z.B. Powerpoint-Vorlagen oder -Präsentation in Rekordzeit zusammen ^^ Habs noch nie gemessen, wie schnell ich evtl bin, aber früher war ich nicht soooo schnell - hatte mal mit 11 oder so nen  Schreibmaschinenkurs mitgemacht *lach* was ich allerdings nicht kann: schnell im Handelschannel reagieren - ich kann nur extrem schnell Bosstaktiken im Raidchannel hinknallen   




WoW kommt mir aber im RL öfter als ein Fluch vor denn als ein Segen


----------



## Grushdak (9. Oktober 2010)

Also ich sehen absolut keine Vorteile im Berufsleben durch WoW.

Und dann


Blut schrieb:


> ... , Golderz und Silbererz gibts in Wirklichkeit ja nücht


Und da bist Du Dir sicher? 

greetz


----------



## datsoli (9. Oktober 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Also ich sehen absolut keine Vorteile im Berufsleben durch WoW.
> 
> Und dann
> 
> ...



http://www.bavarianet24.info/images/Golderz.jpg

...

20 % des Silbers wird aus Silbererzen gewonnen. Aus diesen wird das Silber meist durch Cyanidlaugerei mit Hilfe einer 0,1 %-igen Natriumcyanid-Lösung herausgelöst. Dazu wird das Erz zunächst fein zu einem Schlamm zerkleinert. Anschließend wird die Natriumcyanid-Lösung dazugegeben. Dabei ist eine gute Belüftung wichtig, da für das Verfahren Sauerstoff benötigt wird.

 Bei der Zugabe von Natriumcyanid gehen sowohl elementares Silber als auch Silbererze (Ag[sub]2[/sub]S, AgCl) als Dicyanoargentat(I) [Ag(CN)[sub]2[/sub]][sup]&#8722;[/sup] in Lösung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Da die Reaktion von Natriumcyanid mit Silbersulfid in einem Gleichgewicht steht, muss das Natriumsulfid entweder durch Oxidation mit Sauerstoff oder durch Fällung (z. B. als Bleisulfid) entfernt werden. Anschließend fällt man das edlere Silber &#8211; ähnlich wie bei der Goldgewinnung &#8211; mit Zink aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das ausgefallene Rohsilber (_Werksilber_[sup][14][/sup]) wird abgefiltert und weiter gereinigt (s. Raffination).

BTT: Ich kann keine Vorteile im Berufsleben, die sich durch das Spielen von WoW ergeben sollen erkennen. Das einzige ist evtl ein wenig Allgemeinbildung die du vermutlich schneller und effektiver durch das Lesen von Büchern o.ä. erlangen kannst. Gerade was EDV Kenntnisse angeht ist das meiste was man in diesem Zusammenhang lernt eher gefährliches Halbwissen welches in einem professionellen Umfeld eher schadet als nützt. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Erklärung.
Allerdings war mir schon vorher bekannt, daß es sowohl Golderz - als auch Silbererz gibt.

Reine Erze wird man eh kaum finden.
Bei alle gibt es meist Verbindungen mit anderen Stoffen.

ps. Habe selber mal Silber(haltiges) Erz gesammelt - durch Antimonit (oder wie das heißt).


----------



## Rethelion (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiele WoW also bin ich der ideale Informatiker...so einen Azubi würde ich mir wünschen xD

Was bringt denn bitteschön schnell rumklicken und rumschreiben wenn man keine Ahnung hat was man macht? Kann etwa auch jeder WoW-Spieler Thriller Romane schreiben weil er das 10-Fingersystem beherrscht? Ich würde vorschlagen, dass jeder der meint, dass WoW einem im Beruf weiterbringt, das auch in seinen Lebenslauf schreibt und am besten noch (falls es so weit kommen sollte) im Bewerbungsgespräch anspricht. Mit Glück lacht der Arbeitgeber nur darüber.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (9. Oktober 2010)

Ja, WoW hat mir etliche Vorteile gebracht. Neulich habe ich mich bei einer Firma beworben, die Pc Spiele entwickelt. Als das beste Argument in meiner Bewerbung habe ich angegeben, WoW zu spielen. Das war die Grundvoraussetzung dort. Zudem durfte ich denen zeigen, wie ich in 2 Minuten einen 100 Wörtertext getippt habe. Damit lag ich ingesamt auf Platz aller Bewerber (Übrigens, der Beste schaffte es in 3 Sekunden, und der war mal GM in WoW). 
Zudem staunten alle über meine Kompetenzen in Englisch, die ich übrigens in der deutschen Version von WoW erlernte.
Dank WoW hat sich mein Leben stark verändert, im beruflichen Sinne natürlich nur.

Nicht ernst nehmen, aber dieser Thread ist mir etwas zu episch, wenn mir diese Bemerkung gestattet ist.


----------



## RadioEriwan (9. Oktober 2010)

Mal ein grober Rundumschlag...



Raindog schrieb:


> Ohne dir an's Bein pinkeln zu wollen... aber ich wette mit dir du überschätzt dein Können bei weitem. Was soll denn bitte ein PC-Spiel jetzt im Beruf groß Vorteile bringe?
> 
> _"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren.
> 
> ...



Da fällt mir mein Lieblingszitat aus NCIS, ich glaub damals hieß es noch Navy CIS, ein. Gibbs auf die Frage ob sein IT Spezialist nicht recht jung währe:
"Unser Computerspezialist ist 23 und hat einen Abschluß am MIT, wenn er nicht weiter kommt, dann fragt er seinen Cousin, der ist 14 und macht ihm noch was vor."

Und darin liegt ein Körnchen Wahrheit, jede folgende Generation wird mit neuen Errungenschaften selbstverständlicher umgehen als die vorherige.



mister008 schrieb:


> 1. Tippen
> 
> 2. ich programmiere eigene Kleine addons und zusatzprogramme, schon alleine makros zu programmieren ist eine kleine übung (nicht über die /xxx sondern mit dem richtigen syntax)
> 
> ...


Zu 1: Lotto, Toto, Rennquintet?

Zu 2: Syntax ist die Grammatik einer Sprache keine Programmiersprache. Manch einer wird sich noch an den weißen Text auf blauem Grund erinnern der einem "Syntax Error" mitteilelte. Also genau der Fehler den Du bei deinem Post auch der Syntax angetan hast.

Zu 3: Welche währe das, mal von deinem Punkt 5 abgesehen?

Zu 4: Stimmt, wir diskutieren die Bosstaktik auch immer im TS wie bei einer Abteilungsbesprechung. Raidleitung hat mit Teamführung so viel zu tun wie Papierflieger falten mit Flugzeugbau.

Zu 5: Ich würde auch gerne mal ein Buch lesen, leider hat mir noch keiner gesagt wie man die Dinger einschaltet. *augenroll*

Zu 6: Ich gebe Dir recht, hier kratzt man ein wenig am Basiswissen was die verschiedenen Bussysteme und ihr Zusammenspiel angeht. Oh, Sorry, Du meintest ein OC Programm benutzen und Schieberegler so lange nach rechts schieben bis dunkler Rauch aus dem Gehäuse kommt?!

Zu 7: Wer hat nicht schon beim Genuß eines Saftigen Steaks, oder einens saftigen Salates (für Vegetarier), davon geträumt Metzger (Gemüsebauer) zu werden?

*augenrollen* Würde ich sagen, mir fehlen bei deinem Posting die Worte, dann würde ich lügen...



echterman schrieb:


> ich hab die vorteile vom wow zocken / zocken am PC allgemein, schon mehrfach erlebt.
> 
> als ich teamleiter war konnte ich dank langer raidleiter erfahrung schnell die leute in punkto stärken/schwächen einschätzen
> und so das maximum herausholen. dadurch haben wir mehrere preise abgestaubt.


Hast Du dir von ihnen ihren Gearscore sagen lassen, oder wieso bist Du dieser Meinung? Könnte es einfach sein, dass Du aufgrund deiner Ehrfahrung, oder warum solltest Du sonst die Teamleitung bekommen haben, gesehen hast wo die Stärken jedes einzelnen gelegen haben? Warum sprichst Du eigentlich in der Vergangenheitsform?



echterman schrieb:


> was eher weniger auf wow sondern mehr auf das chatten an sich(ingame und so im inet) zurückzuführen ist, kann ich mittlerweile sehr schnell am pc schreiben. nicht immer fehlerfrei aber wenn der sinn rüber kommt reicht es ja meist aus.


Stimmt, ist bei beruflichen Korrespondenzen auch nicht wirklich wichtig. Könnte auch ein Grund für die Vergangenheitsform deines ersten Absatzes verantwortlich sein...



Darwinia schrieb:


> hab in wow verschiedene posten vom offi über raid- und gildeleiter inne gehabt und muss sagen das mir das nachdem ich in wow deutlich kürzer getreten bin bei manchen aufgaben geholfen hat.


Es freut mich zu hören, dass Du beruflich erfolgreicher wurdes als Du mit dem Spielen aufgehört hast.

Wie schon der Computer Joshua in dem Film Wargames sagte: "Der einzige gewinnbringende Spielzug ist nicht zu spielen.".



Squall67 schrieb:


> Also zum einen kann ich viel schneller schreiben als mein Freund der den ganzen tag im Büro sitzt und irgendwelche briefe schreibt abrechnungen macht etc und dafür hat er nen schreibkurs besucht durchs zocken lernt man es halt automatisch irgendwann ^^


Stimmt, liegt bestimmt nicht daran das dein Freund sich noch um solche sinnlosen Dinge wie Grammatik, Rechtschreibung und Formulierung kümmern muss. Ich freue mich auch immer über eMails unserer Kunden wo erst mal die halbe Abteilung einen Arbeitskreis bilden muss um den Sinn der Nachricht zu diskutieren.



Squall67 schrieb:


> Die zweite Sache ist mir mal passiert als jemand an der Uni etwas an meinem Laptop schauen wollte fand ich lustig wie die Maus zu schnell für ihn war eine kleine 2 cm bewegung und er war schon locker auf der anderen seite des Bildschirms kam er voll nicht mit klar


Es ist immer wieder erheiternd das jemand mit dein Einstellungen des Arbeitsplatzes eines Kollegen Probleme hat weil sie ungewohnt sind... *augenroll*


Die Vorstellungen die manche Leute hier vom Berufsleben im allgemeinen und von dem als Informatiker im besonderen haben, könnte glatt einem Roman von Terry Pratchett entsprungen sein...

Glaubt was ihr wollt, macht was ihr denkt und lasst euch von der Realität überraschen...
Ich werde nach 26 Jahren Computererfahrung jeden Tag aufs neue überrascht.


----------



## Holoas (9. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe durch MMorpgs (nicht nur WoW) ziemlich gut Englisch gelernt. Wir bekamen letztens die Aufgabe eine Geschichte über ein Halbkreis mit 4 Strichen zu schreiben (klingt ein wenig doof, aber naja). Niemand wusste was sie jetzt schreiben sollen. Aber da ich durch MMorpgs ein so ausgeprägtes Vokabular hab, habe ich mal eben in 20 minuten eine mal garnicht so schlechte Geschichte zu Papier gebracht .


----------



## FallenAngel88 (9. Oktober 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Du hast einfach nur keine Ahnung, weder von "Arbeit", noch von "Computer-Spielen".



fail....was lernst du denn in spielen, was dir in der informatik weiterhilft? richtig! nichts. du hast dich anscheinend noch nie ernsthaft mit der Informationstechnologie außeinander gesetzt.
das gleiche gilt für andere berufe. keiner wird dich einstellen nur weil du schnell zippen kannst oder weißt, wofür strg+c gut ist.



Holoas schrieb:


> Also ich habe durch MMorpgs (nicht nur WoW) ziemlich gut Englisch gelernt. Wir bekamen letztens die Aufgabe eine Geschichte über ein Halbkreis mit 4 Strichen zu schreiben (klingt ein wenig doof, aber naja). Niemand wusste was sie jetzt schreiben sollen. Aber da ich durch MMorpgs ein so ausgeprägtes Vokabular hab, habe ich mal eben in 20 minuten eine mal garnicht so schlechte Geschichte zu Papier gebracht .




was haben sprachkenntnisse mit dem einfallsreictum zu tun? ich kann auch gut englisch aber weder in deutsch noch in englisch gut geschichten schreiben.


----------



## WackoJacko (9. Oktober 2010)

Also ich sehe in WoW in der Hinsicht einen Vorteil im Beruf, dass man eben viel schneller tippt als so manch Anderer und wenn man z. B. auf 

englischen Servern zockt auch einen leichten sprachlichen Vorteil.

Aber sonst konnte ich bisher keine anderen Vorteile daraus ziehen.

Vielleicht werde ich ja noch einen weiteren Vorteil daraus ziehen wer weiß^^


----------



## BaddaBumm (9. Oktober 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Hi Com,
> 
> ja, i weiss, gabs schon. Aber immer gleich, ob mit den WoW-Raidleitern die nächste IMBA-Generation von Manager herngezüchtet werden *hust.
> 
> ...




Pfff...

Ich hab von einem gehört, der von einem gehört hat, der einen kennt und GENAU dessen schwangerer Stiefonkel kann seit er WehohWeh spielt viel schneller onanieren... der Wahnsinn oder?

Ich hab zum Glück noch nie WehohWeh spielen müssen und kann daher das Gerücht nicht bestätigen oder dementieren! 
Kann einer der aktiven Blizzard-Zombies ebenfalls von sich behaupten, schneller zu onanieren als sein Schatten?


Hat wer ähnliche Beobachtungen gemacht?


----------



## Syracrus (10. Oktober 2010)

Holoas schrieb:


> Also ich habe durch MMorpgs (nicht nur WoW) ziemlich gut Englisch gelernt. Wir bekamen letztens die Aufgabe eine Geschichte über ein Halbkreis mit 4 Strichen zu schreiben (klingt ein wenig doof, aber naja). Niemand wusste was sie jetzt schreiben sollen. Aber da ich durch MMorpgs ein so ausgeprägtes Vokabular hab, habe ich mal eben in 20 minuten eine mal garnicht so schlechte Geschichte zu Papier gebracht .




Nun dann habe ich ja meine Zeit komplett verschwendet, weil ich nicht auf nem englischen Server spiele sondern meine Bücher in Englisch lese, egal ob nun Edgar Allen Poe oder Harry Potter.

Das ich schneller tippen kann? Hmmm habe ich noch nicht festgestellt. Vlt kann ich tippen ohne wie andere auf die Tastatur zu schauen aber schneller? Ohne Rechtschreibfehler? Naja  wie heisst es so schön? Screen or it didn`t happen  

Ach ja IT Spezialist bin ich auch, neben meinem hervorragenden WoW Englisch, da ich weiss, wie ich meine Makros und AddOns schreibe.

Wenn ich hier so manches höre, weiss ich nicht, ob ich grade lachen oder weinen soll.....

Hmmm Kompetenz und die Fähigkeit Menschen einzuschätzen, habe ich natürlich auch in WoW gelernt, weil ich den Leuten genau in die Augen schauen kann ( ja ich habe eine Röntgenbrille ) und sie natürlich auch immer die Wahrheit erzählen. ( Ach ja die Leute die Klasse XY spielen sind alle dumm ) 
Und an meinen Managerposten bin ich durch mein zocken natürlich auch gekommen.


Allen einen wunderschönen Morgen noch, ich gehe jetzt meine soziale Kompetenz und mein Allgemeinwissen erweitern (  ich raide Hogger )


----------



## Landray (10. Oktober 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> VERSTÄNDNIS, GESCHWINDIGKEIT und die fähigkeit Caps zu kontrollieren.



Meine Antwort ist vielleicht ein bißchen spät, aber:

*hust* *räusper* Das ist nicht Informatik. Geschwindigkeit....welche auch immer....kann ja manchmal ganz hilfreich sein, aber welches informatische Verständnis bringt WOW?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich merke allgemein auch, dass Zocker schneller arbeiten können, sofern sie wollen. Weil wirs halt einfach gewöhnt sind, schnell reagieren zu müssen usw.


----------



## ÜberNoob (10. Oktober 2010)

datsoli schrieb:


> http://www.bavariane...ges/Golderz.jpg
> 
> ...
> 
> 20 % des Silbers wird aus Silbererzen gewonnen...... abgefiltert und weiter gereinigt (s. Raffination).



Schatzimausi, wenn du schon Wikipedia 1:1 kopierst geb wenigstens die Quelle an


----------



## ÜberNoob (10. Oktober 2010)

Landray schrieb:


> Meine Antwort ist vielleicht ein bißchen spät, aber:
> 
> *hust* *räusper* Das ist nicht Informatik. Geschwindigkeit....welche auch immer....kann ja manchmal ganz hilfreich sein, aber welches informatische Verständnis bringt WOW?



Spätestens wenn er seine erste Freundin hat, wird er rausfinden das Geschwindigkeit nicht immer die beste Lösung ist :-)

Rubbel Rubbel, fertig. ERSTER! man bin ich imba


----------



## Vadokan (10. Oktober 2010)

denke das können sich nichtzocker auch aneigenen.
Is ne frage wie man sich mit der Materie auseinander setzt.


----------



## pharazon/anub (10. Oktober 2010)

also ich als Gildenlead kann durchaus in einer Bewerbung schreiben das ich über große Sozial kompetenzen verfüge da ich seit 2 Jahren Leiter einer 72 mann Gruppe im Internet bin.

(rein fiktiv) und wenn man glück hat ist der personalchef in deiner wow gilde XD, so ohne scheiß nem Kumpel passiert, der war offi in der Gilde und der Perso chef net XD er bekam die stelle und er Perso chef wurde offi XDDDDDD


----------



## Venomspree (10. Oktober 2010)

Noenon schrieb:


> Also ich wurde in der Schule mal von nem Lehrer gefragt woraus denn Stahl eine Legierung sei und da ich wusste, was man dafür an Mats braucht konnte ich es beantworten.
> 
> btw: nettes Threadthema!



Genau das hatte ich auch!  Und einmal auch wie Bronze hergestellt wird (Kupfer+Zinn) Bergbau!


----------



## pharazon/anub (10. Oktober 2010)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Pfff...
> 
> Ich hab von einem gehört, der von einem gehört hat, der einen kennt und GENAU dessen schwangerer Stiefonkel kann seit er WehohWeh spielt viel schneller onanieren... der Wahnsinn oder?
> 
> ...



alter wenn du kein WoW zockst, was zur hölle hast du dann in einem WOW FORUM zu suchen ???? ich glaub da hat einer ein aufmerksamkeits defizit


----------



## Lucazz (10. Oktober 2010)

Smeal schrieb:


> Was mir fast jede zweite Englisch Stunden auffällt ist ,dass ich einfach ein größeres Vokabular als die anderen habe durch WoW.
> 
> MFG



Mir ist aufgefallen, dass viele WoW-Spieler von sich "denken", dass sie ein größeres Vokabular haben als andere. Fakt ist wohl eher, dass sie in einer Kategorie der jeweiligen gespielten Fremdsprache etwas reinschnuppern. Dafür könnte man auch nen VHS-Kurs machen. Dabei bekommt man noch die richtige Grammatik um die Ohren geschleudert und weniger kostet es auch. Abgesehen davon ist die beste Möglichkeit um wirklich sagen zu können, dass man "ausländisch" kann, in's Ausland zu reisen und dort zu arbeiten. (Sagt mir zumindest die eigene Erfahrung.)

Zum Thema: Welche Programme, die Du "in Richtung Informatik" nutzen willst, haben denn Parallelen zu WoW? Du bist vielleicht (und das auch nur angedeutet) etwas besser in Schrift aber auch nur wenn Du auf die Schreibweise achtest. EDV lernt heutzutage jeder Berufszweig, wenn der Beruf verlangt, vor'm Rechner zu sitzen.


----------



## ÜberNoob (10. Oktober 2010)

pharazon/anub schrieb:


> also ich als Gildenlead kann durchaus in einer Bewerbung schreiben das ich über große Sozial kompetenzen verfüge da ich seit 2 Jahren Leiter einer 72 mann Gruppe im Internet bin.
> 
> (rein fiktiv) und wenn man glück hat ist der personalchef in deiner wow gilde XD, so ohne scheiß nem Kumpel passiert, der war offi in der Gilde und der Perso chef net XD er bekam die stelle und er Perso chef wurde offi XDDDDDD



wenn du "ich verfüge über Sozial kompetenzen da ich seit 2 Jahren Leiter einer 72 mann Gruppe im Internet bin." schreibst bekommst du die Stelle sicher nicht, da sind mal eben 4 Rechtschreibfehler drin. Und im ernst. Jeder erstzunehmende Personalschef wird dich mit dem Satz, auch in korrekter Schreibweise, lachend in die Tonne haun.


----------



## pharazon/anub (10. Oktober 2010)

ajo mal abgesehen von deinem Rechtschreib-Flame den hier mal gar keinen interessiert, so würde ich net von dir auf andere schließen, soziale Kompetenzen sind heutzu tage wichtig, und wenn du das noch mitm internet verknüpfst sagst du aus das du mit Computer umgehen kannst und so weiter, und klar ist die formulierung net ausgereift


----------



## Rethelion (10. Oktober 2010)

pharazon/anub schrieb:


> also ich als Gildenlead kann durchaus in einer Bewerbung schreiben das ich über große Sozial kompetenzen verfüge da ich seit 2 Jahren Leiter einer 72 mann Gruppe im Internet bin.
> 
> (rein fiktiv) und wenn man glück hat ist der personalchef in deiner wow gilde XD, so ohne scheiß nem Kumpel passiert, der war offi in der Gilde und der Perso chef net XD er bekam die stelle und er Perso chef wurde offi XDDDDDD


Du weißt aber schon, dass du dir bei echten Menschen keinen Gearscore oder eine Recount Statistik anzeigen lassen kannst? 
Und nur weil 72 Leute und einem Spiel machen was sagst heißt das noch lange nicht, dass jemand Im RL auf dich hört.


----------



## wowfighter (10. Oktober 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Ich will so in die richtung Informatiker und hab durch WoW viel am
> PC verbracht sodass ich die Grundkentnisse erfülle die andere noch
> LANGE nachholen müssen.



Klar, sagt einer der bestimmt nichtmal weiß oder erklären kann was das EVA-Prinzip ist ...:/


----------



## darkdriver321 (10. Oktober 2010)

Dank WoW beherrsche ich die Tastatur eigentlich... Ich finde alle Tasten ohne hinzuschauen ^^ In der Schule hat mich die Lehrerin zur Sau gemacht, weil ich nicht Maschinschreiben gegangen bin, sie hat mir nicht geglaubt dass ich das alles schon kann... 
Naja ich habs ohne das Zehnfingersystem gelernt... Und wenn ich heute in der Schule sitze, den Kollegen die Maschinschreiben besucht haben zuschaue, die die Tasten immernoch nicht finden, muss ich einfach grinsen


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2010)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Pfff...
> 
> Ich hab von einem gehört, der von einem gehört hat, der einen kennt und GENAU dessen schwangerer Stiefonkel kann seit er WehohWeh spielt viel schneller onanieren... der Wahnsinn oder?
> 
> ...



Zumindest lädt es sich schneller wieder auf, seitdem ich Wow onan...ähh spiele. Ich kann jetzt alle 10 Minuten und nur deswegen lässt mich meine Frau weiter vor dem Rechner rumgammeln. Nur raiden ist halt nicht mehr, weil ich alle 10 Minuten weg muss. Es ist also Fluch und Segen zugleich.



darkdriver321 schrieb:


> Dank WoW beherrsche ich die Tastatur eigentlich... Ich finde alle Tasten ohne hinzuschauen ^^ In der Schule hat mich die Lehrerin zur Sau gemacht, weil ich nicht Maschinschreiben gegangen bin, sie hat mir nicht geglaubt dass ich das alles schon kann...
> Naja ich habs ohne das Zehnfingersystem gelernt... Und wenn ich heute in der Schule sitze, den Kollegen die Maschinschreiben besucht haben zuschaue, die die Tasten immernoch nicht finden, muss ich einfach grinsen



Wenn du das Zehnfingersystem nicht beherrscht, dann kannst du auch nicht schreiben. Punkt! Denn mit Einfingersuchsystem kommst du so nicht an jemanden ran, der das Zehnfingersystem beherrscht.
Und wenn du was anderes behauptest, dann laberst du Schwachsinn. So einfach ist das!


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2010)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Klar, sagt einer der bestimmt nichtmal weiß oder erklären kann was das EVA-Prinzip ist ...:/



Als CS-Spieler würde ich jetzt sagen:

Elemenieren -> vergraben -> ausloggen!

Ist das so richtig?


----------



## Dominau (10. Oktober 2010)

In Englisch war es ein großer Vorteil.
Manche Vokabeln konnte ich einfach aus wow..


----------



## Rethelion (10. Oktober 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Wenn du das Zehnfingersystem nicht beherrscht, dann kannst du auch nicht schreiben. Punkt! Denn mit Einfingersuchsystem kommst du so nicht an jemanden ran, der das Zehnfingersystem beherrscht.
> Und wenn du was anderes behauptest, dann laberst du Schwachsinn. So einfach ist das!


Moment Klos, das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. 
Ich arbeite seit jahren mit einer Mischung aus 4- und 6-Fingersystem und schreibe trotzdem schneller als die meisten Leute mit ihren 10 Fingern  
Meine Mutter meinte auch mal, dass das nicht geht; wir habens getestet und ich hab mit Abstand gewonnen,  und das mit weniger Fehlern  

Aber Schnellschreiben bringt meiner Meinung nach eh recht wenig. Gut,  wenn man Romane schreibt oder als 1Euro-Jobbler Texte abtippen will hilfts einem schon,  aber ich für meinen Teil bin nicht Fisi geworden um solche niederen Tätigkeiten auszuführen :-)


----------



## Pro328 (10. Oktober 2010)

Also also ich habe durch WoW Gelernt zu Tanzen!


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Moment Klos, das kann man so nicht stehen lassen.
> Ich arbeite seit jahren mit einer Mischung aus 4- und 6-Fingersystem und schreibe trotzdem schneller als die meisten Leute mit ihren 10 Fingern
> Meine Mutter meinte auch mal, dass das nicht geht; wir habens getestet und ich hab mit Abstand gewonnen, und das mit weniger Fehlern
> 
> Aber Schnellschreiben bringt meiner Meinung nach eh recht wenig. Gut, wenn man Romane schreibt oder als 1Euro-Jobbler Texte abtippen will hilfts einem schon, aber ich für meinen Teil bin nicht Fisi geworden um solche niederen Tätigkeiten auszuführen :-)



Okay, dann fordere ich dich heraus, zum "Zehnfingersystem gegen 4- und 6-Finger-Mischsystem - Contest"! 

Ich wette, ich versäge dich.


----------



## Rethelion (10. Oktober 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Okay, dann fordere ich dich heraus, zum "Zehnfingersystem gegen 4- und 6-Finger-Mischsystem - Contest"!
> 
> Ich wette, ich versäge dich.



Naja wahrscheinlich 


Habs gar mal auf http://speedtest.schnell-schreiben.de probiert, da warens 75Wörter mit 0 Fehlern; da ist mir dann auch aufgefallen, dass ich fast nur meine 2 Zeigefinger benutze, und den Daumen für die Leertaste


----------



## Zamahra (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube nicht dass man durch Wow wirklich toll lernt schnell zu schreiben. Besonders an der Rechtschreibung hakt es dann. 

Einerseits gibts natürlich die normalen Fehler, aber wenn ich dann irgendwo "ziht mich wer ne inni?" lese bekomme ich schon 

eine Krätze. Doch natürlich kann Wow Vorteile im Beruf haben, bzw. nicht durch den Satz in der Bewerbung "Ich bin so doof und 

zocke schon 5 Jahre Wow" sondern eher durch Erfahrungen die man in den Berufen des Game-Designer oder des Psychologen

braucht. Sonst kann ich mir keinerlei Vorteile vorstellen.


----------



## std123 (10. Oktober 2010)

Alsoich denke mal das man im beruf keine wirklichen vorteile durch wow zocken hat. ABER da in wowo auch viele englische begriffe drin vorkommen ist es mir schon oft passiert das ich im englischunterricht nicht alle vokablen lernen musst^^


----------



## Gias (10. Oktober 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Naja wahrscheinlich
> 
> 
> Habs gar mal auf http://speedtest.schnell-schreiben.de probiert, da warens 75Wörter mit 0 Fehlern; da ist mir dann auch aufgefallen, dass ich fast nur meine 2 Zeigefinger benutze, und den Daumen für die Leertaste



Ich komm mit den zusammenhanglosem Wörtern nicht klar, Beispiel:"Tür vor Haus" wird zu "Tür vom Haus" - suche unbewusst immer den Kontext


Zum lernen durch Spielen: 
Hab zu Schulzeiten Englischkentnisse aufpoliert indem ich bewusst alles auf English gespielt hatte, natührlich dabei auch immer brav
nachgeschlagen falls mal ein Wort neu war und gemerkt. WoW ist hierbei übrigens nicht unbedingt erste Wahl da man kaum was zu hören bekommt,
Spiele die komplett vertont sind sind da sicherlich besser, Im TS rumhängen mit internationalen Leuten mag hilfreich sein aber würde ich nicht unbedingt dem Spiel zuschreiben.


----------



## n1k3 (10. Oktober 2010)

Klar hilft WoW einem weiter, generell sind PC Spiele ja nichts Schlechtes. In den Medien werden halt die negativen Seiten hervorgehoben, während die Positiven unter den Tisch fallen.

Hier als Beispiel WoW: besseres und schnelleres Schreiben am PC (Grammatik und Rechtschreibung vorrausgesetzt), Kommunikation über Headset (lernen von Smalltalk+Umgang im "Telefongespräch"),
die Leiter der Gilde müssen die Gilde am Laufen halten (Termine mit den Mitspielern abstimmen, Aufstellungen machen, Taktiken vorbereiten und die Leute zusammenhalten. Ein kleiner Erfolgsdruck besteht immer vor einem Firstkill),
die Spieler verbessern ihre kognitiven Fähigkeiten und Reflexe(Ansagen im TS befolgen und den Encountern mit seinen Schwierigkeiten meistern), Mods der Gilde beraten Mitspieler (100% Kenntnisse aller Fähigkeiten und des Theorycraftings, welches mathematisches Verständins vorraussetzt).

So das wars erstmal von mir. Mehr Punkte fallen einem nach kurzem Überlegen bestimmt ein.


----------



## Schlaviner (10. Oktober 2010)

Dadurch das ich längere Zeit schon mit Englischem Client spiele, fällt mir der Englischunterricht schon bisschen leichter, genauso wie 2 anderen Klassenkameraden auch


----------



## Nyan (10. Oktober 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Chemietest:
> 
> 
> Ich will so in die richtung Informatiker und hab durch WoW viel am
> ...



Oh shit...


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Naja wahrscheinlich
> 
> 
> Habs gar mal auf http://speedtest.schnell-schreiben.de probiert, da warens 75Wörter mit 0 Fehlern; da ist mir dann auch aufgefallen, dass ich fast nur meine 2 Zeigefinger benutze, und den Daumen für die Leertaste



Mmh...76 Wörter mit 6 falschen.^^


----------



## Torti681 (10. Oktober 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Also bei der Überschrift kam mir folgendes in den Sinn:
> 
> "haben Sie schon Erfahrungen im Verkauf gesammelt, irgendwelche Praktika oder Nebenjobs?"
> "Ich hab 200k g in WoW gefarmt"
> ...



made my Day


----------



## zwergeromatiko (10. Oktober 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wow is lahm^^ spiel mal starcraft



Gratulation so etwas in einen Thread über WoW, der sich noch zusätzlich im WoW-Forum befindet zu schreiben!


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ja, immerhin sind beide Spiele von der selben Firma.


----------



## White_Sky (10. Oktober 2010)

Noenon schrieb:


> Also ich wurde in der Schule mal von nem Lehrer gefragt woraus denn Stahl eine Legierung sei und da ich wusste, was man dafür an Mats braucht konnte ich es beantworten.
> 
> btw: nettes Threadthema!



lol^^

So 'ne ähnliche Frage hatte ich auch mal gehabt und war auch richtig.


----------



## xerkxes (10. Oktober 2010)

Mag sein, dass Zocken bestimmte motorische Fähigkeiten oder Reaktionsgeschwindigkeiten fördert aber mit Sicherheit würde man diese Dinge auch durch andere Aktivitäten trainieren. Durch Sport vielleicht.

Schnell auf der Tastatur zu schreiben lernt früher oder später jeder, der viel vor dem Blechidioten sitzt.

Was speziell WoW NICHT fördert sind Manieren, Sprachkultur und soziale Kompetenz.


----------



## TheStormrider (10. Oktober 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Mmh...76 Wörter mit 6 falschen.^^



Du schreibst 454 Zeichen pro Minute
Du hast 81 korrekt geschriebene Wörter und
Du hast 1 falsch geschriebene Wörter



Und dabei hab ich nicht unbedingt richtig schnell geschrieben. Zehn-Finger-System wins!


----------



## Deis (10. Oktober 2010)

Das Einzige was mir meine lange, lange Zockerkarriere gebracht hat ist die Erkenntnis, dass die Welt wirklich vollkommen aus Arschloechern besteht. Ansonsten hatte es keinen relevanten Nutzen.


----------



## BaddaBumm (10. Oktober 2010)

pharazon/anub schrieb:


> alter wenn du kein WoW zockst, was zur hölle hast du dann in einem WOW FORUM zu suchen ???? ich glaub da hat einer ein aufmerksamkeits defizit



Wenn du mich mit deinem "aufmerksamkeits defizit" flamen möchtest, dann flame ich dich mit deinem "rechtschreib defizit" (habe es auch falsch geschrieben, damit du verstehst was ich meine)... alter.

Was ich auf Buffed.de/WehohWeh-Forum suche?

Eigentlich nix. 

Ich lese hier nur mit, damit ich auch fundiert flamen kann. Das ist der einzige Grund.


----------



## Arasouane (10. Oktober 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Was speziell WoW NICHT fördert sind Manieren, Sprachkultur und soziale Kompetenz.



Sicher? Ich bin mir manchmal auch nicht sicher. Aber ich erinnere mich noch "gerne" daran zurück, wenn ich von Älteren zurecht gewiesen wurde (teilweise mit einer Watschn (ohrefeige)).
Natürlich hab gebockt und auf pseudo-Durchzug geschaltet, man will ja nicht "abloosen" und sein Recht auf Pubertät und Revoluzza verteidigen.

Aber stunden später, im stillen Oberstübchen hat man doch darüber nachgedacht und sehr oft gedacht:"Verdammt, eigentlich hatte der alte Arsch recht!".

Ich glaub, jede art von sozialer Kollision bewirkt was. Auch wenn Sie in WoW auf Geschriebens bzw. maximal Gesprochenes reduziert wird.

Lg


----------



## Littletall (10. Oktober 2010)

Hm, kommt das echt vom Zocken? Ich arbeite für einen Rechtsanwalt als Rechtsanwaltsfachangestellte und da ist es gang und gäbe, äußerst lange Schriftsätze in einer atemberaubenden Geschwindigkeit auf Band zu schreiben.

Ich hab 300 Tastenanschläge pro Minute und kenn alle gängigen Strg-Shift-Kodes für MS-Office um die Arbeit zu verkürzen. Ich belächel immer meine Kollegin, da sie sich so wenig mit PCs auskennt.

Glaub nicht, dass was was mit Zocken zu tun hat...das hab ich mir seit meiner Ausbildung so angeeignet.


----------



## rocksor (10. Oktober 2010)

SonneBlock schrieb:


> was mir im Rl nützt ist meine selbstangeeignete 10 Finger Schrift, ich schreibe in einem Wahnsinstempo, muss die Tastatur nichtmehr ansehen dabei und mach kaum noch Rechtschreibfehler. Zwingt euch mal selbst an die Rechtschreibung zu halten. Nach 6 Monaten werde ihr überrascht sein wie leicht das von der Hand geht.



Geht mir genau so, das ist echt nen erheblicher Vorteil. Vor allem wenn ich mir beim Praktikum die "Vielschreiber" Büromitarbeiter angucke kann man da nur lächeln.



Fipsin schrieb:


> Ich will so in die richtung Informatiker und hab durch WoW viel am
> PC verbracht sodass ich die Grundkentnisse erfülle
> 
> Dazu bin ich in sachen Computer Reflexe
> ...



Du hast keine Ahnung vom Bereich Informatik, oder?
Und wenn du meinst, WoW schärft deine Reflexe solltest du mal nen Strategiespiel über längere Zeit intensiv und relativ gut spielen. Da brennt dir die Birne und du fängst an zu schwitzen. Da lachst du nur noch über den Bedarf an Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit bei WoW


----------



## Type your name here (10. Oktober 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nen multi-desktop zugelegt, die ich auf ALT 1-5 gelegt hab und jedes Programm auf je einen Desktop dorthin verfrachtet hab.
> Wenn mein chef mir zuschaut, kriegt er auch fast Augenkrebs.
> 
> 
> ...



Kenn ich

Hatte seit der Ausbildung Zuhause auch mehrere Desktops (Monitore)

im EDV Unterricht musst ich mind 2 Rechner anmachen damit ich einige Fenster wie Internet und co auslagern konnte, sonst hätt ich ne macke bekommen bei den Fenstern die ich Teilweise gleichzeitig laufen lassen musste (Word, Excel, Powerpoint)

musste natürlich auch mit 2 Mäusen und 2 Tastaturen klarkommen wo ich Zuhause nur 1 Maus und 1 Tastatur hatte, hat aber dennoch geklappt.

Für einige MMOs sind 2 Monitore sehr gut wenn man ohne probleme per Pseudo Vollbild hin und herwechseln kann und nebenher fix inst Internet schaut.


----------



## No_ones (10. Oktober 2010)

Morvkeem schrieb:


> Fällt mir im Praktikum auch immer wieder auf wie "langsam" die anderen doch sind.


Zocker an die Macht !  fällt mir auch jedes mal auf ..im praktikum 3 pcs aufeinma schneller neu aufgesetzt und den kundendienst ausgeführt als die normalen mitarbeiter bei einem


----------



## Totemwächter (10. Oktober 2010)

Komisch, irgend sind immer alle total überragen und überdurch schnittlich gut!
Mich würde mal interesieren wie es in wirklichkeit aussieht, ich meine ich kann hier auch schreiben das ich den text hier in 3sek geschrieben habe aber wer kann mir das nachweisen?
Zudem ist es so wie es schon gesagt wurde das wir nun einmal in die Compzter Ära eingeboren wurden, für uns ist es normal so gut mit pc umzugehen!
Wartet nur einmal ab bis ihr so um die 50-60 seid dann gibt es wieder neue technologien die ihr nicht beherschen könnt und andere werden sagen wie ultra toll sie ja sind!


----------



## Ineel (10. Oktober 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Du schreibst 454 Zeichen pro Minute
> Du hast 81 korrekt geschriebene Wörter und
> Du hast 1 falsch geschriebene Wörter
> 
> ...



Du schreibst 588 Zeichen pro Minute
Du hast 97 korrekt geschriebene Wörter und
Du hast 6 falsch geschriebene Wörter

wobei ich nicht wirklich 10 finger system benutze (z.b rutsche ich gern mal mit dem zeigefinger auf d).

Fähigkeiten am PC, was auch in der Informatik weiterhilftt, holt man sich indirekt von Spielen (das interesse wächst einfach in allgemeinen).

Lass es einfach eine simple Gilde/clan sein...fängt mit Clanpage an (HTML hab ich mir dadurch beigebracht).
c++... damit hab ich mir mein erstes eigenes towerdefense gemacht.

Durch CS hab ich meine Reflexe trainiert und erkenne vll. auch gerade dadurch in meiner Umgebung kleinere Details schneller.

Alles ein Hobby, und dennoch eignet man sich dadurch in vielen dingen ein grundwissen an, ob ihr es wahr haben wollt oder nicht.

Mfg


----------



## xerkxes (10. Oktober 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> Zocker an die Macht !  fällt mir auch jedes mal auf ..im praktikum 3 pcs aufeinma schneller neu aufgesetzt und den kundendienst ausgeführt als die normalen mitarbeiter bei einem



Und wo ist der Bezug zum Zocken? Sind WoW-Spieler bessere Betriebssystem-Installateure?


----------



## Yiraja (10. Oktober 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Bezug zum Zocken? Sind WoW-Spieler bessere Betriebssystem-Installateure?



anscheinend^^, naja ich würd mal sagen alles pure einbildung man eignet sich sowas automatisch durch die benutzung des pcs an gilden leiter sind nicht die bill gates oder reiner calmunds von morgen. und wer täglich mit office etc arbeitet kenn nach ner zeit automatisch die ganzen tasten combos etc. zocken stumpft die leute eher ab als zu bilden^^


----------



## Rethelion (10. Oktober 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Du schreibst 454 Zeichen pro Minute
> Du hast 81 korrekt geschriebene Wörter und
> Du hast 1 falsch geschriebene Wörter
> 
> ...



Du hast 6 Finger mehr benutzt als ich und dabei nur 6 Wörter und sogar einen Fehler mehr gemacht, also ist das wirklich soviel schneller?^^


----------



## Totemwächter (10. Oktober 2010)

Du schreibst &#8734; Zeichen pro Minute
Du hast &#8734; korrekt geschriebene Wörter und
Du hast 0 falsch geschriebene Wörter

Pwns all


----------



## Lisica (11. Oktober 2010)

Lustig wie sich hier alle einreden, dass sie doch was drauf haben, dank der Zeit, die sie in WoW verschwendet haben. Mal ganz ehrlich, diese Skills, die ihr in WoW erhalten habt, haben zum Großteil schon Kleinkinder drauf, ohne zu zocken (10-Finger System z.B.). Mit Informatik hat das ganze kaum was zu tun (n Addon in n Interface Ordner verschieben, ich bitte euch) und die erworbenen Englischkenntnisse wendet man mündlich kaum an, es sei denn man spielt auf nem englischen Server und benutzt dort in Raids diverse Programme zur Kommunikation. Und wenn ich hier lese, dass man sich dank WoW "Fremdwörter" wie attack, dodge, gear etc. angeeignet hat, dann ist entweder der Englischlehrer zu hinterfragen oder ihr solltet mal im Unterricht die Ohren aufhalten, da jeder Depp das im Sprachschatz hat. Und jeder der sich etwas mehr mit PCs auseinander setzt, hat das alles drauf was hier im Thread erwähnt wird.  Jemand der in nem sozialen Netzwerk gleichzeitig mit mehreren Personen schreibt, hat die Skills des TE genauso drauf,  und sogar ein kurzer Auslandsaufenthalt (1 Woche z. kräftigt da die Sprachkenntnisse um einiges mehr, kann ich selbst beurteilen, da ich in den Staaten dieses Jahr war. Ist klar, dass dies alles von den älteren Generationen mehr wertgeschätzt wird, doch im Grunde genommen ist dies der heutige Standard. Die nachfolgenden Generationen bekommen das heutzutage alles fast mit der Muttermilch aufgesogen. Also bildet euch damit nichts allzu großartiges ein und schafft euch keine Illusionen, denn letztendlich verliert ihr mehr als ihr gewinnt.


----------



## Death the Kid (11. Oktober 2010)

Lisica schrieb:


> Lustig wie sich hier alle einreden, dass sie doch was drauf haben, dank der Zeit, die sie in WoW verschwendet haben. Mal ganz ehrlich, diese Skills, die ihr in WoW erhalten habt, haben zum Großteil schon Kleinkinder drauf, ohne zu zocken (10-Finger System z.B.). Mit Informatik hat das ganze kaum was zu tun (n Addon in n Interface Ordner verschieben, ich bitte euch) und die erworbenen Englischkenntnisse wendet man mündlich kaum an, es sei denn man spielt auf nem englischen Server und benutzt dort in Raids diverse Programme zur Kommunikation. Und wenn ich hier lese, dass man sich dank WoW "Fremdwörter" wie attack, dodge, gear etc. angeeignet hat, dann ist entweder der Englischlehrer zu hinterfragen oder ihr solltet mal im Unterricht die Ohren aufhalten, da jeder Depp das im Sprachschatz hat. Und jeder der sich etwas mehr mit PCs auseinander setzt, hat das alles drauf was hier im Thread erwähnt wird. Jemand der in nem sozialen Netzwerk gleichzeitig mit mehreren Personen schreibt, hat die Skills des TE genauso drauf, und sogar ein kurzer Auslandsaufenthalt (1 Woche z. kräftigt da die Sprachkenntnisse um einiges mehr, kann ich selbst beurteilen, da ich in den Staaten dieses Jahr war. Ist klar, dass dies alles von den älteren Generationen mehr wertgeschätzt wird, doch im Grunde genommen ist dies der heutige Standard. Die nachfolgenden Generationen bekommen das heutzutage alles fast mit der Muttermilch aufgesogen. Also bildet euch damit nichts allzu großartiges ein und schafft euch keine Illusionen, denn letztendlich verliert ihr mehr als ihr gewinnt.



Interessanter Post,aber was verliert man?


----------



## Jesbi (11. Oktober 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Also bei der Überschrift kam mir folgendes in den Sinn:
> 
> "haben Sie schon Erfahrungen im Verkauf gesammelt, irgendwelche Praktika oder Nebenjobs?"
> "Ich hab 200k g in WoW gefarmt"
> ...



Meine Fresse, der war mal richtig genial. 

Es schadet heutzutage sicher nicht sich mir dem PC und dem Internet auszukennen.

Aber leider hat es sehr viele negative Seiten.
Irgendwelche Abkürzungen werden nicht verstanden und fördern auch nicht die Rechtschreibung.
Die in den Onlinespielen aufkommende Ausdrucksweise, aufgrund der Annahme durch das Internet geschützt zu sein, kann im RL schnell zu Problemen führen.
Wenn ein Auszubildener sich im Betrieb benimmt wie im Brachlandchat wird das sehr schnell das Ende der Ausbildung bedeuten.
Es sind genügend Chefs die auch online zocken, also Vorsicht beim nächsten "Ninja-Loot" 

mfg


----------



## Behem (11. Oktober 2010)

Spontan fallen mir diese Dinge ein:

1. Gamer haben in der Regel gute Tippfähigkeiten und sind eben geübt mit der Tastatur.
2. Je nach Spiel und Spracheinstellung haben Gamer öfters höhere Sprachkenntnisse.
3. Je nach Genre und Hingabe haben jahrelange Gamer sehr gute Reflexe. Gerade Shooter eignen sich hervorragend als Reaktionstraining, denn dem Gehirn ist es völlig egal auf was es reagieren muss, der Input ist das Selbe.

Und was mir persönlich am Meisten gefällt:

4. Computerspiele zu spielen lehrt einen zu verlieren, ich habe jahrelang aktiv CS und Worms gespielt, und der Weg war natürlich steinig doch man entwickelt nach einer Weile das Verlieren halt gar nicht so schlimm ist. Wenn ich mal im Sport oder Brettspiel verliere, naja, da regen sich meist nicht Gamer mehr auf als Gamer, zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung.


----------



## SonneBlock (11. Oktober 2010)

Belassen wir den WoW-Spielern ihre Illusion sie würden etwas gutes tun wenn sie den ganzen Tag nur zocken.

Hrhrhr


----------



## Lion Heart (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich will jetzt nicht sagen das ich super toll bin oder sowas aber ich arbeite nebenbei als Kassierer
und ich muss sagen ich bin da doch etwas schneller als die anderen an der Tastatur egal ob älter
oder im Computerzeitalter geboren


----------



## sharas1 (11. Oktober 2010)

SonneBlock schrieb:


> Belassen wir den WoW-Spielern ihre Illusion sie würden etwas gutes tun wenn sie den ganzen Tag nur zocken.
> 
> Hrhrhr



Genau, als mein Personalchef erfahren hat das ich wow zocke hat er nur die augenbraue hochgezogen und gesagt, das er hofft das 
sich das das spiel nicht negativ auf meine arbeitsleistung auswirkt...^^


----------



## Feldheld (11. Oktober 2010)

Death schrieb:


> Interessanter Post,aber was verliert man?


Soziale Kontakte im RL. 

Körperliche Fitness.

Schlaf.

Gesundheit.


----------



## Syracrus (11. Oktober 2010)

Behem schrieb:


> Spontan fallen mir diese Dinge ein:
> 
> 1. Gamer haben in der Regel gute Tippfähigkeiten und sind eben geübt mit der Tastatur.
> 2. Je nach Spiel und Spracheinstellung haben Gamer öfters höhere Sprachkenntnisse.




Wie verwende ich Vorurteile?

1. ich danke dir, dass du "in der Regel" verwendet hast. Aber auch "Nicht - Gamer" sind verdammt schnell. Wenn ich mir unsere Sekretärin anschaue kriege selbst ich Kreise in den Augen und sie zockt mit ihren 64 Jahren kein WoW. Und dabei hat sie ihre ganze Formulierungen, Grammatik und Co im Hinterstübchen, nicht á la Suchen Tank, heiler und dds ( wenn ich dieses DDs lese wird mir ganz schlecht [ 1 Damagedealer, 2 Damagedealers? ])

2. Wenn ich das lese schreie ich.
Sollen wir das wirklich mal hinterfragen? Welche Sprachen kannst du? Welchen Wortschatz hast du ? Den Spielbezogenen und da evtl. auf Englisch.
Kannst du mit Französisch, Spanisch, Russisch und Chinesisch auwarten? Und hast darin einen größeren Wortschatz als z.B. mein Onkel oder mein Chef, weil du ja WoW zockst?

Reflexe lasse ich mal aussen vorgestellt, spielt der Boll WoW? ( *grübel*)

Ihr mögt ja denken, dass ihr Vorteile habt und das es euch im Beruf etwas bringt, aber in meiner subjektiven Meinung manifestiert sich die unerfreuliche Ahnung, dass wir über Milchprodukte reden.

Einen schönen Morgen noch in eurem Horizont


----------



## Hubautz (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe meine langjährige Erfahrung WoW perfekt ins mein Berufsleben integriert. Wenn ich morgens ins Büro komme, grüße ich alle mit einem mit einem kurzen „Hi". 
Mehr Kommunikation ist nicht notwendig, außer dem kurzen Hinweis wegen fehlenden Buffs an meine Sekretärin („Lol, Kaffee???").
Gegen 10 Uhr merke ich, dass mein Projekt nicht so läuft, wie ich es mir vorstelle und verlasse mit einem „L2P Noobs" mein Büro. Sollen die sich doch random einen neuen Chef suchen.

Jaja in Sachen sozialer Kompetenz, erworben durch zocken macht mir so schnell keiner was vor…

Mal im Ernst: Wie viele von euch, die tatsächlich glauben WoW spielen würde Vorteile im Arbeitsleben bringen haben denn einen (einigermaßen anspruchsvollen) Job?


----------



## Resch (11. Oktober 2010)

Feldheld schrieb:


> Soziale Kontakte im RL.
> 
> Körperliche Fitness.
> 
> ...



Zocke auch paar Stunden am Tag und pflege schon meine sozialen Kontakte. Bin täglich mit meinen Freunden in Kontakt und am Wochenende meist unterwegs und nicht sleten lerne ich dabei neue Leute kennen.

Ich geh 2 mal die WOche ins Fitness-Studio und meist noch 2 mal Joggen. Am wochenende geh ich meist noch ausgiebig mit meinem Hund spazieren.

Ich schlaf unter der Woche meist 7h nur am Wochenende lässt der Schlaf etwas zu wünschen übrig^^

Gesund bin ich meiner Meinung nach auch, zumindest habe ich keine Beschwerden :-P


----------



## Rolandos (11. Oktober 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Hi Com,
> 
> ja, i weiss, gabs schon. Aber immer gleich, ob mit den WoW-Raidleitern die nächste IMBA-Generation von Manager herngezüchtet werden *hust.
> 
> ...




Träum weiter, WOW hat garantiert nichts mit besseren Arbeits/Schulleistungen zu tun eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Was Braucht man als WOW Spieler, maximal die Taste von 1 bis 0 oder war es 1 bis ß  meistens nur 1 bis 1 oder 1 bis 3.
die Tab Taste und die Maus. Damit wirst du natürlich ein genialer (Word, Excel, Matlab, CFD, cmd etc.) Bediener LOL. 

Einzig wo ich meine das WOW oder ein anderes MMO etwas bringen könnte, wenn man unter einer anderen Sprache spielt. 
Ähm, nee, doch nicht, wenn ich so manchen Chat oder Forumstext hier in Deutschland sehe, und mir das im Ausland vorstelle, kann man seine Fremdsprachenkenntnisse nur verschlechtern.


----------



## Pro328 (11. Oktober 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Hi Com,
> 
> ja, i weiss, gabs schon. Aber immer gleich, ob mit den WoW-Raidleitern die nächste IMBA-Generation von Manager herngezüchtet werden *hust.
> 
> ...




WTF die CS zockerin schreibt nen Diss? bestimmt gegen Bushido diese tunte habe ich recht ja gegen wen sollte man sonst nen disstrack aufnehmen


----------



## ÜberNoob (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich fass mal zusammen:

Das durch WoW gelernte irgendwie-mit-2bis6-Fingern Getippe ist deutlich schneller als das 10-Finger-System,
englische Questtexte machen einen bis spätestens Level7 zum Fremdsprachenexperten,
Coaching und Seminare zur Personalführung sparen wir uns, wozu kann man Gilden gründen.

han ich das soweit richtig verstanden?


----------



## Arctis (11. Oktober 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Also bei der Überschrift kam mir folgendes in den Sinn:
> 
> "haben Sie schon Erfahrungen im Verkauf gesammelt, irgendwelche Praktika oder Nebenjobs?"
> "Ich hab 200k g in WoW gefarmt"
> ...




Ultra geil und wahr zugleich.
Ganz im ernst. Auch ich zock hin und wieder mal, aber ich wuerde keineswegs sagen, dass mich das irgendwo bildet, mir Superkraefte oder enormen Scharfsinn verleiht...
Ich les Zeitung und Buecher, mehr ueber Politik und Wirtschaft, was solls, aber trotzdem...
Wenn man es im Leben zu was bringen will , will cih damit nur sagen, sollte man sich doch noch ne andere Taetigkeit als zocken zulegen.
Sport zB. ist auch anregend


----------



## SeToY (11. Oktober 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Das Einzige was mir meine lange, lange Zockerkarriere gebracht hat ist die Erkenntnis, dass die Welt wirklich vollkommen aus Arschloechern besteht.



Man sollte dir huldigen!

Nein, das war nicht ironisch gemeint, die Erfahrung habe ich nämlich auch gemacht.


----------



## Najsh (11. Oktober 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Zudem habe ich für eine Gemeinde ohne Vorkenntnisse eine Homepage für Intra- und Internet erstellt. Die Sache konnte ich 100% Selbstsicher angehen, da ich weiss was ich kann... und das verdammt schnell und gut. Die anderen Kollegen und Kolleginnen haben auch immer nur mit erstaunen auf mich geschaut als ich dort am Arbeiten war, da kommt man nicht mit, da man nicht reagiert auf die Aktionen, sondern agiert, es ist im Blut. Dank CS1.X und WoW habe ich sehr viel gelernt was mir in vielen oder sogar allen Berufen weiterhilft.





Annovella schrieb:


> Du hast einfach nur keine Ahnung, weder von "Arbeit", noch von "Computer-Spielen".



Ich habe Informatik studiert - habe aber Zweifel, ob du Knirps je eine Uni von innen gesehen hast.

Zwischen Abi und Studium habe ich mir Geld mit dem Erstellen von homepages verdient.

Meine erste professionelle website war 1995 für ein amerikanisches Pharma Unternehmen - in Deutschland
gab es zu der Zeit keinen Markt, weil das internet praktisch noch unbekannt war. 

Und ich habe zu der Zeit schon im LAN Doom gespielt. Und CS habe ich später auch gespielt...

Also bitte laber mich nicht voll - ich weiss ziemlich genau wieviel deine Fähigkeiten
im Vergleich zu einer professionellen Ausbildung auf dem "Markt" wert sind und ich
weiss auch ganz genau wie gross die Diskrepanz zwischen dem "Können" laienhafter Autodidakten
und echten Spezialisten ist. 

Fazit: Junge du hast keine Ahnung und machst dir was vor.


----------



## Ehnoah (11. Oktober 2010)

Also WoW hab ich es zu verdanken das ich am Bundesjugendschreiben mit machen darf -.-^^ weil ich schneller tippe als der Tod =/

Naja, aber im ernst sowas wäre mir echt zu doof. Das schlimme hier bei mir auf Arbeit ist das der PC hier mega lahm ist wenn man daheim ist nebenbei noch Spreadsheets offen hat etc. um sein Char zu maxxen. Tausend mal WoW wegen Multiboxing offen hat dann ist das echt ne Qual hier auf so einem PC zu arbeiten der nichtmal Excel Ruckelfrei laufen lassen kann =)

Aber ja es gab mal echt ne Studie die bewiesen hat das gute Raidleiter sprich Top 100 WW , das zeug dazu haben Top Manager zu werden.


----------



## b1gg3r (11. Oktober 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> WoW kommt mir aber im RL öfter als ein Fluch vor denn als ein Segen



haha jo da kann ich dir zustimmen wenn mal wieder mal einkaufen ist und statt euro, gold sagt xDDD 

btw. ich mach zur zeit auch eine ausbildung als it-techniker, und da haben mir jahrelanges zocken absolut nix gebraucht. Tippen muss ich weder schnell noch fehlerfrei aber ich kanns trotzdem sehr gut 

ich beschäftige mich in der arbeit meistens mit SAP problemen Servertechnik und Netzwerk + diverse banale fehler die von meinen mitarbeitern gemacht werden^^. da is so witzig was die teilweise für problemstellung schildern. 

zB. also ihr maus macht beim klick auf ein desktopsymbol das es gleich mehrere verknüpfungen makiert, die war komplett ratlos was sie jetzt machen soll.
ich dann so zu ihr, hast schon mal die tastatur neu angsteckt? Sie dann "nein habe ich nicht" kurz ps2 stecker raus und wieder rein, tada es ging wieder.


----------



## Ehnoah (11. Oktober 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Soziale Kontakte im RL. 

Körperliche Fitness.

Schlaf.

Gesundheit.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Kann man das essen?  *in mein Keller zurück kriech*[/font]


----------



## Savaera (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde es echt faszinierend, wie manch einer hier zur Schnecke gemacht wird, weil er es wagte, zu behaupten, durch WoW könne er besser mit einer Tastatur umgehen. Zeitgleich jedoch die meisten der Poster hier auf eine arrogante und süffisante Art und Weise zu versuchen darzustellen, wie straight sie! doch sind, und das ganz ohne WoW. Soviel zum Thema sozialer Kompetenz. Und ja, diese beiden Wörter beinhalten auch das Verhalten gegenüber mir fremden/ unbekannten Menschen. 
Ich steh wirklich auf intelligente Menschen, aber herablassende und arrogante Intelligenzbestien kotzen einfach nur an. Da werden die eigenen Fähigkeiten in den Himmel gelobt und gleichzeitig die Fähigkeiten anderer diffamiert und der Lächerlichkeit preisgegeben. *kopfschüttel*

/offtopic Ende


----------



## Quietsch (11. Oktober 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Träum weiter, WOW hat garantiert nichts mit besseren Arbeits/Schulleistungen zu tun eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
> Was Braucht man als WOW Spieler, maximal die Taste von 1 bis 0 oder war es 1 bis ß  meistens nur 1 bis 1 oder 1 bis 3.
> die Tab Taste und die Maus. Damit wirst du natürlich ein genialer (Word, Excel, Matlab, CFD, cmd etc.) Bediener LOL.
> 
> ...


schonmal über level 1 & maximal absolut rudimentäre kenntnisse rausgekommen?
ich glaubs eher nicht


----------



## Chirogue (11. Oktober 2010)

man kann vielleicht am Arbeitsplatz, soweit der vor dem Computer ist, gewisse anfängliche Vorteile haben.

JEDOCH ist das ja nicht das A und O im job und auch leute die nicht zocken lernen mit der zeit schneller zu schreiben, tastaturkürzel zu benutzen etc.


----------



## noidic (11. Oktober 2010)

Also das speziell zocken irgend einen positiven Einfluss aufs Berufsleben hat wage ich sehr zu bezweifeln. Jeder, der sich privat, auf welche Weise auch immer, mit dem PC beschäftigt, bringt halt dann Vorkenntnisse mit. Das ist allerdings heute kein Vorteil mehr, sondern wird schlichtweg vorausgesetzt. Wer nicht sicher im Umgang zumindest mit Word, Excel, eMail etc. ist hat halt bei der Jobsuche im Bürobereich einfach verloren.

Und das Märchen, dass jemand der sich selbst irgend ein 7-12 Finger-System angeeignet hat, schneller tippt als jemand, der mal richtig das 10er-System gelernt (und danach auch regelmässig verwendet) hat, glaubt ja hoffentlich niemand...


----------



## Arasouane (11. Oktober 2010)

Schade dass der Fred abgleitet. Dabei hab ich extra nur den motorischen Vorteil für die Arbeit erwähnt (...und wenn man im Büro sitzt ist das nun mal verdammt ähnlich, wie wow zocken - vorallem genauso ungesund^^)

Nun, ich hab in WoW viel mehr noch gelernt:

A) Bin narzisstisch angehaucht erzogen worden. Dieser ungünstige "Startvektor" wurde durch die technisch-wissenschaftliche Ausbildung leider verstärkt ("Man muss scho a Dr. sein...."). In WoW (hat zumindest mal) der Gruppengedanke mich eines besseren belehrt.

 Das hat in weiter Folge dazu geführt, dass ich im Beruf weniger Stress hatte, da ich nun nicht mehr bestrebt war alles können und wissen zu müssen. Viel mehr mach ich mir gedanken wer in meiner Umgebung was kann, mit denen ich kooperieren möchte. 

C) Handel: Ich hab sehr viel Gold erhandelt im AH. Und fast alles verloren. ICh weiss nun in kleinem Massstab, warum es zur Krise kam. Wer für sein Geld nicht arbeitet und mit hohen Beträgen hantiert, verliert den Bezug zum Wert. Dann kommt die Gier. Gier>>Verstand. Es folgt eine falsche Einschätzung der Lage, zu hohes Risiko und somit totaler Verlust. Also wer in 5 minuten 1000g machen kann, wofür man sonst stunden braucht, verliert den Bezug zur Werte-Realität.

D) Gildencrashes, Forumstreitereien: Mein Schreibstil verbessert sich. ICh hab leider im Beruf und in WoW bitter lernen müssen, dass ich einen "vorwurfsvollen" Schreibstil hege, der mir massive Schwierigkeiten beschert. WoW ist hier nur eine weitere Front die meine Nase in sie Sch... drückt. Schmerzlich, aber lehrreich.

unswusf.

Für mich is WoW auch ein Spiel wie es sein soll: Dabei lernen und Spass haben. Falls das irgendwann nicht mehr der Fall ist, werde ich es nicht mehr spielen.

Das WoW aus mir keinen Adonis macht, is wohl auch klar 

LG Ara


----------



## PolarBernd (12. Oktober 2010)

Als selbständiger IT Dienstleister haben ich dank Videospiele mehr Kunden 
Viele meiner Kunden sind Spieler, die ums verrecken zu dumm sind, einen Rechner zu bedienen, aber spielen können sie...
Was solls, Kunde ist Kunde und Kunde ist Geld 

Kenne viele WoW Spieler, die außer WoW zu starten und zu spielen kaum Ahnung der Materie von Technik haben.

Gruß,

Bernd

PS: Heute ist die Ruhe vor dem Sturm. Freut euch schon auf den morgigen Patchday, wenn die krankesten Fragen kommen werden


----------



## Landerson (12. Oktober 2010)

WoW kann im Berufleben ein Vorteil sein. Welcher? Nunja, es ist ein Hobby und normalerweise hat man Hobbies um sich zu entspannen, abzuschalten und seine Batterien wieder aufzuladen um dann am naechsten Tag wieder Arbeiten und zur Schule gehen zu koennen. Wie Sport zu treiben ist zuviel des "Guten" aber auch nicht gut.

Zum Thema soziales: Es kommt immer darauf an mit wem man spielt. Bei einer Random Gruppe xy mit "Hi" am Anfang und "Bye" am Schluss ist natuerlich nicht viel soziales vorhanden, aber wenn man das ausweitet und auf die anderen Personen eingeht kann das schon ganz anders aussehen.
Ist mir gestern so ergangen in einer Random Gruppe. Haben uns super verstanden, viel gelacht und von uns erzaehlt. Haben dann noch die naechsten vier Instanzen zusammengemacht.

Ich will jetzt nicht sagen das World of Warcraft ein Werkzeug fuer die Entwicklung von Sozial Kompetenz ist aber es ist auch nicht der Teufel in Person.


Es gibt einige, auch hier im Forum, die einen Kurs im Umgang mit Mitmenschen vertragen koennten. Speziell wenn es zum Umgang mit Fremden in einer Anonymitaet wie dem Internet kommt.
Das sollte meiner Meinung nach auch in der Schule als Fach gelehrt werden - Ist um einiges wichtiger als Chemie oder anderen "Nebefaecher".

Fuer das Fach: Soziale Kompetenz!


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Oktober 2010)

Quietsch schrieb:


> schonmal über level 1 & maximal absolut rudimentäre kenntnisse rausgekommen?
> ich glaubs eher nicht



Ich dachte wir reden von WoW spielen und nicht leben.


----------



## amdintel (12. Oktober 2010)

Savaera schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt faszinierend, wie manch einer hier zur Schnecke gemacht wird, weil er es wagte, zu behaupten, durch WoW könne er besser mit einer Tastatur umgehen. Zeitgleich jedoch die meisten der Poster hier auf eine arrogante und süffisante Art und Weise zu versuchen darzustellen, wie straight sie! doch sind, und das ganz ohne WoW. Soviel zum Thema sozialer Kompetenz. Und ja, diese beiden Wörter beinhalten auch das Verhalten gegenüber mir fremden/ unbekannten Menschen.
> Ich steh wirklich auf intelligente Menschen, aber herablassende und arrogante Intelligenzbestien kotzen einfach nur an. Da werden die eigenen Fähigkeiten in den Himmel gelobt und gleichzeitig die Fähigkeiten anderer diffamiert und der Lächerlichkeit preisgegeben. *kopfschüttel*
> 
> /offtopic Ende



Willkommen in einer x-beliebigen "Community".


----------



## HMC-Pretender (12. Oktober 2010)

Sicherlich schult Spielen im Umgang mit den Eingabegeräten, würde das permanente Arbeiten mit diesen aber auch tun. Bei den meisten Anwendungen kommts dann auch nicht wirklich auf die Schnelligkeit an, mit der man sie bedient, sondern eher auf die Präzission - also lieber mit Ruhe und Sorgfalt rangehen.


----------



## Caspar (12. Oktober 2010)

natürlich lernt man gewissen dinge, während man ein spiel wie WoW spielt. 
lebenserfahrung sammelt man in allem was man tut.

die frage ist nur, ob man diese dinge nicht bei anderen tätigkeiten sinnvoller und besser erlernen und üben könnte. 

ja, man lernt leute kennen und kommuniziert mit ihnen. aber das ist draußen 'in der realen welt' sicherlich besser möglich.
ja, man lernt das tippen und tut es häufig. aber das lernt man auch, wenn man zB als kleinen zuverdienst für eine onlinezeitschrift schreibt.
ja, man schult seine reaktionen und das einschätzen von situationen. aber das tut man beim fussballspielen (oder anderen sportarten) auch und sicherlich noch umfangreicher. zumal da punkt 1 noch eintritt.



alles in allem würde ich sagen, dass WoW sicherlich nicht schädlich ist, solange man es in normalem maße spielt (wie bei allen dingen), aber man sollte sich da doch sicher nichts vormachen und einen großen nutzen vorgaukeln.


----------



## Lothus90 (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke ja das einige der vorteile zum beispiel das schnelle arbeiten mit einem oder mehr Bildschirmen oder das schnelle schreiben nicht grade ein verdienst von wow ist , es kommt wohl eher von den vielen kleinen dingen die man neben bei schnell erledigt 
(schnell meine Auktionen bei Ebay checken mal kurz das Browser Game checken da bei icq kurz zurück schreiben und und und ) 
das ganze will man dann eben schnell auf dem 2 Minuten Flug von IF nach SW ... wenn du die selbe zeit woanders verbringen würdest hättest
dafür vll. andere vorteile ... 
Außerdem hat viel vorm PC sitzen (meist mit schlechter Beleuchtung ) auch nachteile unter anderem werden deine Augen schlechter ... was ich an mir selber festgestellt habe ... innerhalb von einem Jahr bin ich von einer seh stärke von 150 % zu ner Kurzsichtigkeit abgerutscht !!!


----------

